# 'طلب عمل نشرة باسعار البنود المختلفة للمشروعات



## kotoz99 (11 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم
نظرا لتفاوت اسعار بنود الاعمال من مكتن لاخر اقترح ان يقوم كل مهندس داخل مصر بكتابة اسعار بنود الاعمال 
مثلا متر المبانى بكام مصنعية؟
متر الخرسانة المسلحة جاهزة وخلاطة 
متر المسطح للعزل على الساخن وكذلك الانسومات
ولكم جزيل الشكر باذن الله
*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*فكرة متميزة*

*فكرة متميزة​*


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (12 مارس 2012)

فكره ممتازه


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*اسعار بنود التشطيب*

*سعر متر النقاشة 10 جنية 
سعر متر السيراميك حوائط وارضيات 15 جنية 
سعر متر الكرانيش 15 جنية 
سعر السباكة 1000 جنية حمام ومطبخ + عزل والتشطيب 
سعر الاسقف المعلقة 85 جنية للمتر المربع توريد و تركيب
​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*قائمة أسعار تشمل التأسيس و التشطيب*

*قائمة أسعار تشمل التأسيس و التشطيب : -
1 - حمام + مطبخ ( 700 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
2 - عدد 2 حمام + مطبخ ( 1000 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
3 - حمام مفرد ( 400 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
4 - تركيب موتور رفع مياه ( 250 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
... تركيب جميع أنواع خلاطات المياه عدد 3 قطع ( 120 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
5 - تركيب جميع أنواع البانيو العادى ( 250 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
6 - تركيب جميع أنواع البانيو الجاكوزى ( 350 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
7 - تركيب جميع أنواع كابينة الدش ( 400 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
8 - بناء جميع مقاسات غرف التفتيش الغرفه الواحده ( 250 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
9 - تركيب جميع أنواع فلاتر المياه ( 50 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
10 - تركيب جميع أنواع سخانات المياه التى تعمل بالغاز ( 100 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
11 - تركيب جميع أنواع سخانات المياه التى تعمل بالكهرباء ( 50 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
12 - تركيب جميع أنواع قواعد الحمامات ما عدا ايديال وديروفيت ( 75 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
13 - تركيب قاعدة الحمام ايديال استاندرد أو ديروفيت ( 125 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
14 - تركيب حوض مياه بجميع أنواعه 75 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*أسعار التشطيبات*

*أسعار التشطيبات التالية :

دهانات فينو ماستيك 3 سكينة معجون + 2 وش يوتن فينو ماستيك بالاختبار والضمان سعر المتر 18 جنيه

مسئولية تامة لإنهاء جميع الدهانات في أسبوع واحد علي الأكثر مع المحافظة علي الفرش.

تركيب سيراميك أرضيات سعر المتر 14 جنيه

سعر تركيب سيراميك الحوائط 14 جنيه

تركيب بورسلين مع المحافظة علي خامات البورسلين والضمان سعر تركيب المتر 25 جنيه

مصنعيه تركيب سباكة تأثيث وتشطيب للحمام الواحد 400 جنيه

مصنعيه تركيب سباكة تأثيث وتشطيب 2 حمام ومطبخ 800 جنيه

أعمال الكهرباء سعر النقطة 11 جنيه

أعمال الجبس أسقف وتجاليد وقواطيع سعر المتر 85 جنيه جبسوم بورد ألماني Knauf 12 مللي

وفي المساحات الأكبر من 200 م2 سعر المتر 75 جنيه جبسوم بورد ألماني Knauf 12 مللي

أعمال الكورنيشة تبدأ من 15 جنيه للمتر الطولي

شبابيك بالشيش خشب موسكي نمرة 1 سعر المتر المربع تبدأ بـ 350 جنيه

أبواب موسكي قشر أرو سعر الباب 500 جنيه

أرضيات باركيه زان طبيعي شامل العلفة 12 مللي ( فرز أول ) سعر المتر 260 جنيه

أرضيات باركيه أرو طبيعي شامل العلفة 12 مللي ( فرز أول ) سعر المتر 290 جنيه

أرضيات باركيه ألماني شامل العلفة 8 مللي ( فرز أول ) سعر المتر 95 جنيه

أبواب وشبابيك ألمنيوم ملون تبدأ من 350 جنيه للمتر​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*لغة السوق*

*لغة السوق فيها 3 أنواع فقط من التشطيب و هم (لوكس-سوبر لوكس - هاي سوبر لوكس ).
الاسعار طبعا بتفرق بسيط من منطقه لاخري نقدر نقول في حدود 5 % من تكلفه الشقه
1- التشطيب اللوكس : 400 جنيه / م2
- السيراميك من الانواع الرخيصه نسبيا ( في حدود 25 جنيه )
- الاطقم و خلاطات بتكون عاديه ديورافيت - كيلوبترا و خلاطات صيني او جواد مثلا
- ابوب و شبابيك :الابوب من الخشب الموسكي الجاهز- شبابيك لو الوميتال قطاع السعد 
-الكهرباء : تشمل التغذيه الاساسيه للشقه فقط
-السباكه: تشمل التغذيه الاساسيه من المياه و الصرف فقط

2- التشطيب السوبر لوكس : 550 جنيه / م2
-الكهرباء : التغذيه الاساسيه + نقاط اضافيه 
-السباكه : تغذيه اساسيه + طلبات اضافيه كفلتر , لو تحب تعمل عزل في الارضيه انسومات 4 مم
-نقاشه : بتكون من خامات اجود و صنايعي امهر 
- السيراميك : بيكون في حدود 45 جنيه او ممكن نقول بدايه بورسلين في حدود 60 جنيه 
-أبواب و شبابيك : باب في حدود 600 جنيه بدون دهان - شباك لو الوميتال قطاع افضل من سعد مثل ps 
-أطقم و خلاطات : Ideal standard جميعها لكن في حدود المعقوله
3- هاي سوبر لوكس : 1200 جنيه / م2
الكهرباء : الاساسي + اي اعمال اضافيه 
السباكه : تشمل العزل + البنود الاساسيه + اضافي 
سيراميك : ممكن سيراميك مستورد من المحجوب - او بورسلين - رخام - و الارضيات للغرف باركيه
نقاشه : جميعها jotun و عماله مهرة
أبواب و شبابيك : الباب الداخلي في حدود 1200-1500 و شبابيك قبنوري او ما يماثله
أطقم + خلاطات : Ideal standard - grohe -jacob delafon 
دة الموضوع باختصار للي عاوز يعرف الفرق و يا رب مكنش نسيت حاجه و طبعا ديه اسعار 2010 , فاضل بس اقول لكم ان الاسعار ديه لو انت هتنفذ شقتك بنفسك لكن لو هتجيب شركه او مكتب او مهندس يشطب لك ضيف علي الاسعار ديه من 10 - 20 % علي اجمالي التكلفه .​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*متر مكعب مونة .... 40 م2 بياض .... (300 كجم أسمنت + ام3 رمل)
متر مكعب مونة .... 200 م2 طرطشة .... (450 كجم أسمنت + ام3 رمل)
متر مكعب مونة .... 40 م2 بلاط .... (300 كجم أسمنت + ام3 رمل)
متر مكعب مونة .... 30 م2 مبانى طوب 25*12*6 سم .... (300 كجم أسمنت + ام3 رمل)
1000 طوبة 25*12*6 سم .... 13 م2 مبانى
2 ك معجون + 2 لتر أساس + 4 لتر دهان .... 16 م2 دهان
متر مكعب خرسانة عادية .... 0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 250 كجم أسمنت
متر مكعب خرسانة مسلحة .... 0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 350 كجم أسمنت + 100 كجم حديد ​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*حديد التسليح*

*معلومات تهم المهندس المدنى
وصلة الضغط 45 مرة ضعف قطر سيخ الحديد بحد أدنى 1م
وصلة الشد 60 مرة ضعف قطر سيخ الحديد بحد أدنى 1م
يتم الوصل للاقطار الاقل من 32مم 
الاقطار اعتبارا من 32مم يتم وصلها باللحام أو الوصلات الميكانيكية
لايزيد الوصل فى المقطع الواحد عن 25% من الحديد
تكسيح الحديد فى الكمرات الطرفية عند سبع البحر النظيف أى من وش الركيزة
تكسيح الحديد فى الكمرات المستمرة عند خمس البحر النظيف أى من وش الركيزة و يمتد الى ربع البحر النظيف المجاور
وصل الاسياخ عند خمس أو ربع البحر النظيف أى من وش الركيزة
أماكن وقف الصب عند خمس أو ربع البحر النظيف أى من وش الركيزة
لاتقل المسافة بين أى سيخين عن 2.5 سم أو قطر اكبرهما أيهما أكبر منعا لتعشيش الخرسانة
طول ضلع مكعب الخرسانة 15سم
اجهاد كسر مكعب الخرسانة 250كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم من صب الخرسانة
يتم كسر ثلاثة مكعبات خرسانة بعد 7 أيام من صب الخرسانة و يجب الا تقل مقاومة المكعب عن 75% من مقاومته بعد 28 يوم من صب الخرسانة
يتم كسر ثلاثة مكعبات بعد مرور 28 يوم من صب الخرسانة
الغطاء الخرسانى للبلاطات و الكمرات و الاعمدة 2.5سم و الاساسات و حوائط الخزانات 5سم​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*م3 خرسانة عادية ( 0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 250 كجم أسمنت )
م3 خرسانة مسلحة ( 0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 350 كجم أسمنت + 100 كجم حديد )
م3 خرسانة عادية ( مونة و أجرة 400 جنيه مصرى )
م3 خرسانة مسلحة ( مونة و أجرة 1000 جنيه مصرى )
م3 خرسانة عادية ( مصنعية .... قواعد 100 جنيه مصرى .... لبشة 70 جنيه مصرى )
م3 خرسانة مسلحة ( مصنعية .... 200 جنيه مصرى )
طن أسمنت ( 500 – 600 جنيه مصرى )
طن حديد ( 5000 جنيه مصرى )
م3 زلط للخرسانة العادية ( 55 جنيه مصرى )
م3 زلط للخرسانة المسلحة ( 75 جنيه مصرى )
م3 رمل ( 30 جنيه مصرى )
الالف طوبة مصمت (25*12*6) .... (300 جنيه مصرى)​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*تشطيب جميع الشقق والفيلل والمقررات الادارية والمحال التجارية*

*تشطيب جميع الشقق والفيلل والمقررات الادارية والمحال التجارية بسعر 500 جنية للمتر ( يتم قياس المتر علي اساس صافي مساحة الشقة ) المعاينة ورفع المقاسات والتصميمات مجانا 
والسعر يشمل جميع الخامات والمصنعيات والتركيب والنقل والتشوين 
اما بخصوص خطوات التشطيب فتكون كتالي 
1ـ السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 55 سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
2 السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو 1.7 ضمان ثلاث سنوات يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تيواليت الماني الصنع يتم اختيارة من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ 2 فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
3 ـ الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح نارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
4ـ الكهرباء تشطيب 
يتم تركيب جرس باب شقة 
يتم تركيب ديكتافون 
5ـ اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد 2 وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد 2 وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان م قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركية سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
6ـاعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد 2 قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي ادونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة لة 
7ـاعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
8ـاعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهرية لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبش
9ـاعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول م شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان قبل العميل 
و
ثانيا فترة العمل 30 يوم 
وبعدها تستلم الشقة ​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*بنود أعمال تشطيب الشقة*

* بنود أعمال تشطيب الشقة بالترتيب.

1- الكهرباء .

2- السباكه.

3- تجهيز و ترميم الحوائط و الأسقف و النجاره ( ابواب و شبابيك ).

4- الأرضيات .

5-- تشطيب الحوائط و الأسقف و النجاره .

6- تشطيب الحمام و المطبخ.

7- تشطيب الكهرباء و النجاره.



اولا الكهرباء:



اذا كان قد مر على آخر تغيير للأسلاك اكثر من 10 سنوات لابد من تغييرها بالكامل حيث تصبج جافة و تتقصف و لا تستطيع احتمال الأحمال و بالتالى تصبح مصدرا للحرائق و لابد من سحبها من داخل الخراطيم الموجوده داخل الحوائط و اعادة تدكيكها بالأقطار التاليه :

سلك السخان الكهربائى أو تكييف او غساله بها سخان او غسالة اطباق 4 مم

سلك البرايز الكهربائيه 3 مم

سلك الأناره و النجف 2 مم

السلك الصاعد للشقه من العداد لا يقل عن 10 مم.



- يتم تغيير التابلوه الرئيسى للشقه اذا كان من نوع المنصهرات القديمة و استبداله بأخر ذو مفاتيح اتوماتيك 16 و 20 و 24 امبير حسب الحمل بحيث يتم تجميع الأنارة مثلا على مفتاحين و البرايز على مقتاحين و كل جهاز كبير على مفتاح أو تقسم على الغرف كل غرفه مفتاح.

- يتم عمل مفتاحين كبيرين بعد عداد الأناره قوى 32 او 40 امبير.



فاذا كنتى تريد استخدام 3 تكييفات يجب تغيير العداد الى 3 فاز و هذا بسيط بالرجوع لشركة الكهرباء و سيكلفك حوالى 900 جنيه و السلوك الصاعدة للشقه تزيد سلك قطر 10 مم بحيث يكون عددهم 3 بدل 2.



- يتم زيادة عدد البرايز و مفاتيح الأناره و اماكن اباليك و مفاتيح التكييف و السخان ( اذا لم يستخدم الغاز ) و ذلك حسب الرغبه.



- يمكن شراء جميع المستلزمات من العتبه بعد تحديدها من قبل الكهربائى و يفضل اسلاك السويدى و مفاتيح بتشينو.



- مراحل العمل : الأولى عمل السابق و الأخيرة بعد الدهانات تركيب لقم المفاتيح و البرايز و اوجة المفاتيح.



- التكلفة الأجماليه تكون لشقه مساحة من 150 - 200 متر حوالى 3000 جنيه و يمكن ان تزيد حسب انواع المفاتيح التى ستختارها .



ثانيا السباكه:



يجب عليك الكشف جيدا على السباكه و ساقول لك طريقة سهلة لذلك لكن يجب عليك معاينة الشقه العلوية ( بمعاينة سقفك ) و السفليه ( بمعاينة سقف الحمامات و المطبخ ) لكى تطمئنى من عدم حدوث تسريب منهما. و طريقة الأختبار بسيطة بالنسبة لصرف البانيو الأحواض ( المطبخ و الحمام ) .



-اذهب للبلاعه و افتحى الغطاء ستجدى داخلها فتحات موصله للبانيو و الأحواض سدى هذه الفتحات جيدا بواسطه قطعة قماش او جزء من شيطارة اسمنت و غطيها بطبقه من الجبس المخلوط بقليل من الماء و تدعيها تجف . 

افتحى الماء فى الأحواض و البانيو و املئيها حتى الحافه و راقبى هل ينخفض منسوب الماء . اذا انخفض فمعناه و جود تسرب فى مواسير الصرف و لابد من تكسيرها و استبدالها .



بالنسبه لاختبار مواسير الماء يقوم السباك باحضار طلمبة كبس و ايجارها ( اذا لم تكن عنده 20 - 30 جنيه ) ليقوم بكبس الماء داخل المواسير فاذا لاحظتى انخفاض فى ضغط الماء يكون هناك تسرب للماء داخل الحوائط و يمكن ملاحظته بالنظر للحوائط المحيطة بالحمام و المطبخ من الخارج ( آثار نشع ).



فى حالة تغيير المواسير يمكن شراؤها من نوع بولى اثيلين ( بلاستيك ) من محلات السيراميك الكبرى كا عبد العزيزالسلاب ( مدينة نصر ) أو مصطفى السلاب ( النزهة الجديده ) او اى محل آخر كبير و ابتعدى عن المحلات الصغيره علشان الغش. كذلك مراعاة عمل وصلة صرف للغساله و غسالة الأطباق فى المطبخ اذا سمحت الظروف.



اذ حدث تكسير فى احد الحوائط او اذا رغبت يمكنك استبدال السيراميك فى الحائط التالف بنوع اخر يسمى ازمالدو ( موزاييك تايلز ) وهو عباره عن سيرايك قطع صغيره حوالى 2 سم × 2 سم بألوان جذابه جدا و متعدده و لكنه غالى سعر المتر من 70 الى 130 جنيه فيمكن استخدامه فى مسطحات صغيره و يمكن ايضا استخدامه فيما بين قطعتى المطبخ العلويه و السفليه و متوافر عند السلاب و شركات اخرى.



اذا رغبت فى تغيير الطقم فيمكن شراء كومبنيشن و حوض ابيض غاطس من نوع كيلوباترا بمبلغ حوالى 800 جنيه و طقم خلاطات للمطبخ و الحمام ( من الفجاله ) و باقى الأكسسوارات ( شماعه - فواطه - صبانه ) بحوالى 600 جنيه .يمكن ايضا شراء رخامه بمبلغ 300 جنيه و اختيار الحوض غاطس فى الرخامه ( و هو ارخص من العادى )



مراحل العمل :

تغيير المواسير اذا لزم 

معجنة و تجهيز السقف و الحوائط 

تركيب السيراميك اذا حدث

تشطيب ( دهان ) السقف و الحوائط و النجاره .

تشطيب الطقم و الكهرباء.



التكلفه لحمام واحد و مطبخ فى حالة مواسير جديده

مصنعية 400-500 جنيه

خامات 800 - 900 جنيه

و اضافة تكاليف التشطيب السابق ذكرها

فى حالة تغيير السيراميك (حوائط و ارضيات )

التكلفة من 2500- 3500 حسب المساحة و النوع



ثالثا :تجهيز و ترميم الحوائط و الأسقف و النجاره ( ابواب و شبابيك )



اذا كانت الشقه قديمه فمعنى كده ان ارتفاع السقف عالى ( اكثر من 3 متر ) و لن تستطيع دهانه بنفسك منعا للأصابات و يفضل الأستعانه بنقاش متخصص.

بالنسبه للحوائط و الأسقف :

اذا كانت الحوائط زيت او ورق حائط فيجب ازالة الطبقة القديمة بسكينة معجون او ورق صنفره خشن ( تشترى من اى محل حدايد و بويات و يشترى معها فرشه مشط ( فرشه عريضه عرض 10 او 15 سم ) و عدد 2 روله قطن و عدة سكاكين معجون و عدد 2فرشاه 2 بوصه و عدد 2 فرشاه 1 بوصه . و اذا كانت الحوائط بلاستيك فيكتفى بالغسيل بالماء مع الدعك بليفة التشطيب بتاعة المطبخ مع ازالة الأجزاء المفككه ان وجدت مع فصل الكهرباء ان كانت ساريه للوقايه من الحوادث.



كذلك بالنسبة للأسقف مع صعوبتها و يمكن ربط الأدوات بعصاية المقشه للوصول الى الأرتفاع مع وجود سلم آمن ذو قطعتين .



الخطوه الثانيه معجنة الحوائط باستخدام معجون بلاستيك جاهز على شكل بودره من انتاج شركة سكيب للكيماويات ( أفضل نوع موجود ) و يمكن شراؤه من شارع جسر السويس او من الشركة الأم ويكون بوضع طبقة رقيقة على الحائط الغرض منها سد مسام الحائط و تجهيزه لدهان البلاستيك و ليس عمل طبقة سميكه - اى حولى من ثلث الى نصف مم - اى يدوبك مسح بالسكينة عدا الحفر و النقرفيتم ملؤها تماما .



يمكن الكشف على عيوب المعجون باستخدام لمبة او كشاف ووضعه على الحائط و النظر حوله فى اتجاعات مختلفه و ستكتشفين فورا عيوب الصنعه .



بالنسبة للدهان اخترت دهانات البلاستيك لعدة اسباب :

اقتصاديه - سهلة التشغيل - تدارى العيوب - سهلة الصيانه - سهلة الأعاده.



ينقسم الدهان لطبقتين بطانه ( تجهيز ) و ضهاره ( تشطيب ) :

- البطانه وجهين بلاستيك ابيض رخيص يمكن شراء البستله 15 كجم بسعر من 70 - 110 ج للواحده من نوع سايبس او كيماكوت او باكين او اى نوع فى حدود هذا السعرتخفف فى الوجه الأول بنسبة 1 بلاستيك : 2 ماء و الوجه الثانى 1 بلاستيك : 1 ماء

و تدهن بالفرشه العريضه ( تسمى الشياطه ) مع مراعاة خبط الفرشه بعد غمسها بالدهان لكى تزيلى فائض الدهان قبل الدهان لعدم حدوث ظاهرة تسييل الدهان و تكفى البستله لدهان من 10 - 15 متر مربع وجهين و يفضل ان تبدأى بحائط غير ظاهر حتى تكتسب يدك حساسية الفرشه ثم بحائط ظاهر و فى الآخر الأسقف 



- التشطيب وجه واحد من نوع كيما تون او يوتن ( من جسر السويس ) سعر البستله 15 كجم من 170 - 220 ج و يدهن بالروله القطن بدون تخفيف اطلاقا ( ابدا حذار من التخفيف بالماء ) حيث ميزة هذان النوعان انهما نصف لامعين و قابليتهما للغسيل بالماء مع نصوع اللون الأبيض ( Shine white ) و طول العمر واضافة الماء تطفىء اللون فورا .



و ميزة استخدام الروله هى مداراة عيوب الحائط و المعجون حيث تشكل حبيبات صغيره على الحائط تشتت النظر مع الحرص على عدم التسييل و البدء فى حائط غير ظاهر للتمرين . تستهلك كل غرفه بستله و نصف او 2 بستله .

و يمكن تشطيب السقف بالفرشه مع استخدام البلاستيك الرخيص بدون تخفيفه بالماء.



تنقع الفرش فى الماء بعد نهاية كل يوم عمل.



لم اتكلم عن الألوان لأننى افترضت انه الأبيض لكن فى حالة الرغبه فى التلوين يمكن شراء البلاستيك من يوتن ملون و مخلوط بالكمبيوتر حسب اللون المطلوب تماما و يزيد سعر البستله حوالى 50 جنيه للتلوين و يجب ان تكون الماكينه قادره على خلط 12 لون فاكثر و هى موجوده عند كبار موزعى يوتن و اسعارهم اقل

و التلوين يتم على دهان التشطيب فقط و لايتم على دهانات البطانه.

الألوان السائده حاليا البيجات و بعض الرماديات ( درجات خاصه تقرب للموف الفاتح جدا ) و اللمونيات. 

اذا كان السقف عالى يمكن تلوينه ايضا بنفس لون الحائط مع عمل فاصل ابيض بينهما .



بالنسبة لقطع النجاره .

- تصنفر بصنفرة الخشب جيدا جدا و تمرر اليد عليها حتى تكون كالحرير و الجهد كله فى الصنفره بحيث تزال البويه القديمة تماما و يمكن استخدام ماء الأكسجين للمناطق الصعبه و ان كنت لا افضل ذلك .

- يتم معجنة المناطق المتضرره من الخشب باستخدام معجون زيت جاهز .

- يدهن وجهين من لاكيهات سايبس مخفف بالزيت ( يشترى من جسر السويس ) بالفرشاه الصغيره 2 بوصه و 1 بوصه . و يترك بين الوجه الأول و الثانى الفتره الكافيه لتمام الجفاف ( يعضم )

- يدهن وجه نهائى من اللاكيه بدون زيت ( وهو صعب لان الفرشاه ستترك اثرفى الدهان ) لكن مع التدريب سيتحسن الوضع و هذا العيب موجود مع احسن الصنايعيه .



- يجب احضار نجار لترييح الأبواب و الشبابيك قبل دهان الوجه النهائى ( اى جعلهم يفتحون و يقفلون بسلاسه ) مع نزع اكسسوار النجاره من كوالين و مقابض لضمان عدم تلوثهم بالبويات.



يتكلف المتر من البلاستيك الابيض حوالى 10-12 جنيه و قطعة النجاره حوالى 20جنيه .و لعمل مقايسه سريعه اضربى مساحة الشقه × 3 يعطيك مسطح الدهان.

شقة 150م مسطح الدهان 450م التكلفه لا تقل عن 4500جنيه.





رابعا :الأرضيات :



و هى اكثر ما يتكلف فى الموضوع لان المساحات بتأخذ فلوس كثيره من أى مادة مستخدمه . و الأنواع المتوافره هى بترتيب التكلفه :

1- قنالتكس أو موكيت:

لا أنصح بالموكيت تحت أى ظروف فقد اثبت فشله مع ظروفنا فى الأتربه و الصيانة و النظافه و الصحه العامه و ما يصلح لأوروبا قد لا يصلح لنا و ان كان و لابد يستخدم القنالتكس ( و يدعى اليوم ريكيت حيث اغلقت شركة المحاريث و الهندسه منتجة القنالتكس ابوابها و تبقت الشركة الأسلاميه للأرضيات منتجة الريكيت ) و يلصق على بلاط سنجابى ( سطوحى ) جيد مع الأبتعاد عن الرسومات (ترتيب البلاطات على الأرض ) و الألوان التقليديه فيه و يتكلف المتر بدون البلاط حوالى 30 جنيه و البلاط حوالى 9 جنيه .



2- سيراميك :

وهى مادة جيده جدا و مناسبة لظروفنا و يوجد فيها اختيارات مختلفه و متنوعه افضل الأنواع كيلوباترا . و تتكون البلاطه من طبقتين . الفخار و هى الطبقة الحامله للبلاطه وهى خامه محليه متوافره فى أسوان و الصينى و هى الطبقه اللامعه و المسئوله عن المظهر الجميل وهى خامة مستورده من الصين . كلما زاد سمك البلاطه الأجمالى زادت قوة تحملها وكلما زاد سمك طبقة الصينى ازداد سعرها .معظم السمك الجمالى يتراوح بين 6 مم و 10 مم للأنواع الفاخره .

يوجد للأنواع الفاخره فرزان اول و ثانى و للأنواع العادية فرز اول و ثانى و تجارى. فى اغلب الأحوال يمكن شراء الفرز الثانى بأمان خاصة لو كانت الكميات كبيره ( 100 متر فأكثر ) و النوع ذو سعر مرتفع اما الفرز التجارى فلا انصح به .

تفضل البلاطات الصغيرة المقاس عن الكبيره و خصوصا للمسطحات الضيقه كالشقق حيث تقل عيوب التصنيع و عيوب اللصق و ان كانت غير متوافره بسهوله كالأنواع كبيرة المقاس.

تكلفة مصنعية اللصق من 5 جنيه حتى 12 جنيه للمتر حسب نوع الشغل ( مجرد رص للبلاط او عمل دورانات و اشكال داخل البلاط ) و يضاف تكلفة مونة اللصق و سقية اللحامات حوالى 3 جنيه للمتر بالأضافه طبعا لسعر المتر من البلاط و الذى يتراوح من 22 جنيه الى حوالى 45 جنيه.

فترة حياة السيراميك من 10 - 15 سنه كحد اقصى فى الأستخدام يبدأ بعدها فى التنقير ( تجريح فى الطبقة المزججه ) خاصة فى أماكن الحركه و يتغير منظره بشده و يلزم استبداله للحفاظ على المنظر.



3- باركيه لصق :

و يتكون من طبقة بلاط سنجابى ملصوق عليها طبقة من الواح الباركيه سمك 1.5 سم او 1 سم .

و تعطى منظرا جذابا و بتكلفة معقوله و ان كانت قصيرة العمر حيث ان الماده اللاصقه تتآكل و تتحلل بسبب الرطوبه الموجوده فى الجو و يمكن استعمال اللواصق السريعه مثل الشعله و الحصان للصق و هى تعطى عمرا أطول للصق و يعيبها عدم تمكن كل الصنايعيه خاصة قليلى الخبره من استعمالها .

ايضا من عيوبها احتياجها للصيانه المستمره لمتابعة ما يفك منها و اعادة لصقه و كذا التلميع المستمر بالورنيش .

يتكلف المتر حوالى 60 - 65 جنيه بدون البلاط .



4- خشب :

وهى ماده جيدة جدا و ان كانت تحتاج للمحافظه و التلميع بصوره دائمه بالورنيش و هى من المواد التى أطلق عليها المواد الدافئه التى تشعرك بالحميميه .تحتاج أن تشترى الخشب من اجود نوع من الخشب السويد قبل التركيب و التصنيع بفتره و تخزنه بطريقه صحيحه حتى يجف تماما و ذلك لردائة النواع الموجوده بالسوق المصرى و احتوائها على نسبه عاليه من الرطوبه .

يكون سمك اللوح الواحد 2.5 سم و طوله 4 متر و عرضه 10 او 15 سم و يتم فى الورشه مسحه من الجانبين و تفريزه ( أى عمل نتواءات ليدخل فى بعضه عاشق و معشوق ) و يركب على شاسيه من الخشب ( تسمى علفه ) مكونه من الواح موسكى ( نفس الخشب السابق و لكن بقطاع 5 سم × 10 سم ) تسمى مراين و عوارض و تدهن ببيتومين اسود سائل بعد التركيب للحفاظ عليها من الرطوبه ثم تثبت عليها الواح الخشب و تسمى ( التطبيق ) و تمسمر بمسامير مائله و غير ظاهره و تعمل على الحائط وزره بارتفاع 10 أو 15 سم ( تفضل )

يمكن استخدام الأرضيات الخشب فى كل الأماكن بالشقق و ان كان المعتاد استخدامها فى غرف النوم.

يتكلف المتر حوالى 80 جنيه.



5- بورسلين :

من الأرضيات الفاخره و هو عبارة عن طبقة من الصينى بكامل سمك البلاطة ( 10 مم ) و يوجد منه نوعان .عادى و قطع ليزر.

الأول يبلط بالطريقه العاديه و الثانى تلصق البلاطات ببعضها بحيث لا يكون بينها فواصل ظاهره يمكن شراء قطع الليزر من الفرز الثانى بسهوله

تكلفة المتر من البلاط 70 - 120 جنيه

تكلفة المتر من المصنعي 7 - 12 جنيه

تكلفة المتر من مونة اللصق حوالى 4 جنيه



6- باركيه مسمار و الرخام :

و هى افخر انواع الأرضيات و يمكن استخدام النوعين معا ( وهى موضه ) و يتكون الباركيه من علفه كالسابق ثم تطبيق الواح بينها فواصل كبيره بدون تفريز او مسح ثم طبقة الواح الباركيه من الزان او الأرو .

بالنسبة للرخام نفس خطوات لصق البورسلين قطع الليزر

يتكلف المتر من أيا من النوعين من 220 جنيه - 400 جنيه حسب نوع الباركيه او الرخام المستخدم
​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*ترتيب مراحل التشطيب*

*ترتيب مراحل التشطيب....



بعد إستلام الشقه فى حالتها المبدئيه....طوب أحمر ..



1.. التقسيمات الداخليه.

2.. تمديدات السباكه والصحى.

3.. تمديدات الكهرباء.

4.. النجاره 

5.. المحاره والبياض.

6..المصيص للأسقف والكرانيش..

7.. الإعداد للنقاشه والتبطين..

8.. تركيب السيراميك أو البلاط وتشطيب السباكه..

9..ظبط الابواب والشبابيك وتركيب الالوميتال إن وجد..

10..تقفيل علب الكهرباء والتقسيمات..

11..تشطيب النقاشه..والديكورات..

12 التشطيب النهائى للكهرباء..





نبدأ بسم الله ...



المرحله الاولى ..



التقسيمات الداخليه...



فى حاله استلام الشقه حوائط حارجيه بدون تقسيم يجب تقسيم الشقه داخليا بإنشاء حوائط من الطوب بالشكل الذى يتيح الاستخدام الامثل لمساحه الشقه مع الاخد فى الاعتبار بعض الملحوظات كإمكانيه إضافه غرفه بتقفيل جزء من الريسبشن او ان أبواب الحمام والمطبخ غير مجروحين من قبل باب الشقه او المعيشه او الريسبشن كما يمكن الاخذ فى الاعتبار إمكانيه إضافه حمام صغير بغرفه النوم الرئيسيه...



يستخدم فى هذه المرحله المكونات التاليه...



الطوب 



وينقسم الى عده انواع اشهرها وأكثرها استخداما الطوب الأحمر...ومنه نوعان المقفول أو المصمت وهو أصغر حجما وارخص ثمنا كما انه يمكن إعاده استخدامه مره ثانيه الا انه من الافضل استخدام الطوب ذو الفراغات..(المخرم او المفتوح) نظرا لتغلغل المونه بداخله مما يمنح الجدار قوه وتماسك أكبر..



المونه



تتكون من تخمير الاسمنت الاسمر والرمل بنسبه معينه بعد إضافه الماء النظيف وتستخدم فى تثبيت الطوب بالطريقه المعروفه..



يقوم بالبناء العامل المعروف بالبناء ويستخدم فى البناء عده أدوات مثل المصطرين والقصعه والميزان ويعتبر الميزان هو أهم أداه فى هذه العمليه...



لا تكتفى بتوكيل مهمه البناء لعامل محترف ولكن تأكد من إستخدامه الميزان والخيط فى البناء...فعند ترك العامل وكما جرت العاده ...يقوم ببناء الصف الاول بالميزان ويقوم بعد ذلك برص الطوب معتمدا على مهارته وحكمه الشخطى...لكن فى حاله الميزان والخيط يكون الحائط موزونا ومستقيما مما يوفر عليك فيما بعد فى خامات المحاره والبياض..وكذلك يحافظ على الشكل الجمالى للحائط بأقل مشقه...



التكلفه..



بالنسبه للخامات..



شيكاره الاسمنت تتراوح بين 28 الى 30 جنيه بوزن 50 كيلو..



متر الرمل حوالى 35 جنيه



الطوب الالف طوبه فى حدود 400 جنيه



يتم محاسبه البناء بإحدى طريقتين...



المقاوله وهى مبلغ شامل كل ما سيتم عمله من بناء فى اى مده طالت او قصرت



اليوميه وهى عباره عن الاتفاق على ان يوم العمل من الساعه ال 7 او8 صباحا الى الساعه ال4 او 5 مساء عمل متضمنا راحه فى نصف اليوم بمبلغ معين...وكذا يتم محاسبه المناول وهو العامل المساعد للبناء وهو من يقوم بتخمير المونه ومناولته الطوب والاسمنت..



يوميه البناء 100 جنيه 

ويوميه المناول 70 جنيه​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*المرحله الثانيه:-



تمديدات السباكه والصحى.



فى هذه المرحله نقوم بمد المواسير اللازمه لتوصيل المياه الى المطبخ والحمام وإعداد الصرف الخاص بغساله الملابس الاتوماتيكيه وغساله الاطباق.....



يستعان فى هذه المرحله بالعامل المعروف بالسباك....



ولا يكتفى بان العامل يعمل بهذه المهنه ولكن يفضل ان يكون موثوق فى أمانته ودقته فى عمله من خلال تجربتك السابقه معه او من خلال ترشيح صديق تعامل معه من فتره..



تتوافر الان مواسير من مده البولى بروبلين وهى عمليه جدا وغير قابله للصدأ كلمواسير الزهر او الحديد...ويوجد عده ماركات مختلفه ولكن من أشهرها الباننجر الالمانى...والمواسير لونها أخضر والكتابه عليها بالسيلك اسكرين الاسود...ويفضل شراء أدوات ومستلزمات السباكه من مكان موثوق فيه لوجود منتجات مغشوشه يصعب تمييزها عن الاصلى..



يقوم السباك بزياره المكان ورفع المقاسات وعمل مقايسه بمتطلبات السباكه وتدون بورقه ...



يفضل أن تشترى أدوات السباكه بنفسك وأن تقوم بجوله على عده أماكن لمعرفه الاسعار والماركات...



ويمكن بعد أن تعرف الاسعار والماركات وفى حاله إمتلاك السباك لمحل كما هيا العاده فى معظم الوقت تقوم بالاتفاق معه على الماركات والاسعار التى توصلت اليها ولكن راجع الاصناف قطعه قطعه لانه غالبا سيقوم بوضع قطع بديله أرخص او ماركات مختلفه ليستفيد بالفرق..



تدفن المواسير بالحائط او تترك بالخارج الا ان المواسير المدفونه بالحائط تعطى اتساع وشكل جمالى أكثر ويعلل البعض ترك المواسير بالخارج لانه لو حصل انسداد او تسريب فى المواسير سيقوم بتكسير السيراميك للصيانه..



يراعى تحديد أماكن غساله الملابس والاطباق والحوض سواء فى المطبخ او اماكن الخلاطات والحوض والبانيو فى الحمام وذلك للإعداد لها بتوصيل الصرف اللازم لها بمواسير بلاستيك مقوى بوصه ونصف او اتنين بوصه.



يراعى عزل أرضيه الحمام بماده عازله للسطح مثل البوتامين او البلك والخيش والقطران وذلك لتفادى وصول الماء فى حاله وجود تسريب ( لا قدر الله ) الى اساسات المنزل....



يراعى عمل صنبور مستقل لكل من فلتر المياه للشرب بالمطبخ وغساله الاطباق وغساله الملابس...



لا يفضل عمل فتحه للبلاعه او للتصريف تحت حوض المطبخ لانها تبعث بروائح غير مستحبه فى المطبخ كما تسهل دخول الحشارات الزاحفه..



يجب تقسيم المطبخ حسب المساحه المتوفره على انه يفضل وضع الموقد (البوتاجاز) بجوار منفذ التهويه وتوافر مساحه للعمل بجواره كرخامه الحوض مثلا وذلك لتقليل المسافه التى سيتم حمل المقلاه الساخنه او الحله الساخنه فيها الى اقل مسافه تجنبا للحوادث..



بعض اسعار مستلزمات السباكه..



البولى بروبلين..



ماسوره نص بوصه المتر ب6 جنيه

كوع بسن 12 جنيه

جلبه بسن 12 جنيه

كوع لحام 2 جنيه

جلبه لحام 2 جنيه

كرنك(ماسوره بها دوران عشان تمشى فوق ماسوره عمودى عليها ) 5 جنيه



ماسوره بلاستيك للصرف 1.5 بوصه المتر ب 10 جنيه (الشريف للبلاستيك)

طبه 1 جنيه

كوع 1.5بوصه بلاستيك 4 جنيه





وبعد التركيب يكتفى بتركيب صنبور واحدهللإستخدام المؤقت وعمل طبات لباقى الاماكن .. 



بعد تركيب البانيو وقبل تركيب السيراميك يجب وضع شيكاره او كيس بصرف البانيو وملء البانيو بالرمل حتى لا يسقط بداخله مونه او اسمنت صعب الازاله كذلك حتى لا يصبح مصيده فئران وزواحف طالما الشقه لم تسكن بعد... 

​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*المرحله الثالثه.



.. تمديدات الكهرباء.





يتعين عليك فى البدايه تحديد أماكن وتوزيع الاثاث فى الشقه لكى تستطيع تخيل المكان الامثل لوضع أزرار التوصيل ومقابس الكهرباء ..فمثلا يراعى عدم وضع مفتاح النور أو فيشه الكهرباء فى مكان سيكون فى خلف دولاب أو أسفل سرير أو فى نقطه يصعب الوصول اليها وكلك العكس بعدم إغفال التجهيز للمقابس اللازمه لتوصيل الاجهزه كالتلفاز والريسيفر والكمبيوتر و البيمر للنجف ومفاتيح الاضائه ومفاتيح السرعه لمراوح السقف والتجهيز لتوصيلات التكيف أو التكيفات المراد تركيبها...





يقوم الفنى (الكهربائى) بتجهيز الحوائط لتركيب علب الماجيك البلاسيكيه و مد الخراطيم الكهربائيه الحاويه للأسلاك...وذلك بتكسير جزء من الحائط ودفن المواسير فيه,,وتثبيت الخراطيم بواسطه الجبس المخلوص بأسمنت.



البدايه:-



توصيل الكهرباء من العمومى للشقه.



فى حاله عدم توصيل الكوفريه او لوحه التحكم الرئيسه للشقه بالكابل الصاعد او الصاعق كما يطلق عليه اهل المهنه..يجب توصيله لاستكمال الدائره الكهربيه والتمكن من استخدام الكهرباء بالمكان ويراعى هنا التأكد من كونه ثنائى الاوجه (2 فاز) او ثلاثى الاوجه (3 فاز ) ويمكن معرفه ذلك ببساطه بعد الكابلات فى لوحه التحكم الرئيسه للدور والتى يتفرع منها لكل شقه وللدور التالى إن وجد...ففى حاله الاتنين فاز نجد اتنين كابل احدهما موجب والاخر ارضى وثلاثه فى حاله الثلاثه فاز.....وللمعلومه الثلاثى الوجه مفيد فى حاله وجود أحمال عاليه كوجود تكييفات متعدده ذات قدرات عاليه...فيما عدا ذلك لا يشترط وجوده...





تركيب العداد



فى حاله عدم وجود عداد كهرباء يتم التقدم باوراق طلب عداد كهربائى لشقه سكنيه للفرع المختص من شركه الكهرباء..والاوراق الاساسيه هى..



صوره بطاقه الطالب



مقايسه الكهرباء الخاصه بالدور



رقم لوحه الشقه (الحديده)



سند ملكيه الشقه او حيازتها.



وبعد أختيار قدره العداد المطلوبه وسداد الرسوم المستحقه والتأمين يقوم العامل الخاص بالشركه بتركيب العداد.

( بس أبقى فتح مخك عشان تنجز والحاجه تتركب بنظافه ومفيش مانع تعشم العامل انك هتتصل بيه ييجى يعملك الكهرباء بتاعه الشقه لانه أكيد هيقولك ان الكهربائى اللى عملك الكهرباء دى مش بيفهم فى الكهرباء وأنه مبوظ الدنيا وكان لازم ياخد الكهربه بتاعه الاوضه دى من دى وان البواط ده معمول غلط والدنيا عك فى عك ...متاخدش على كلامه عشان ده بيفتح لنفسه شغل لكن عشمه بس بانك تاخد رقم موبايله ومتديهوش رقم موبايلك ))





يفضل تركيب العداد قبل إستكمال التشطيب حتى لا تتعرض لسخافات ورزاله موظفى الكهرباء او لمحضر سرقه تيار كهربى. (ودى بجد مشكله مش سهله ).





المواسير الكهربيه



المقصود بها الخراطيم الحاويه للأسلاك والتى تمتد داخل الخراسانات او داخل الحوائط والارضيات..وتنقسم لنوعين..



المواسير المرنه (الفلكسيبل بلغه أهل الصنعه)

يفضل شراء ذات القطر 16 مل ذو نوعيه عاليه الجوده...سعر اللفه يتراوح من 3 الى 9 جنيهات حسب النوع والجوده وفى رأى الشخصى أفضلها على الاطلاق ذات اللون الابيض وسعر اللفه 8.5 جنيه بها ما يقرب من 10 أمتار.



وتستخدم الخاطيم المرنه فى التمديدات داخل الحوائطلسهوله تشكيل مسارها وتوصيلها الى البواطات ةعلب المفاتيح.





- المواسير المقساه-



تستخدم فى السقف والخرسانات وتوضع مع صب الخرسانه أو فى التمديدات الارضيه لتحملها الضغط وقوه تحملها



وسعر اللفه فى ها النوع يتراوح ما بين 30 الى 40 جنيه فى المتوسط.





الاسلاك الكهربيه :-



تتعدد الانواع والماركات فى الاسلاك الكهربيه الا ان افضلها على المستوى المحلى هو نوعان..



المصريه للكابلات والسويدى للكابلات.. 



يفضل إعداد الاسلاك بحسب إستخدامها..بمعنى أنه للوصلات الخاصه بالإناره يمكن إستخدام سلك واحد او اثنان مليمترا ولا يجب استخدام قطر أكبر فذلك بمثابه مضيعه للمال بدون فائده وفى حاله التوصيل للمقابس الكهربيه (البرايز) يستخدم سلك اتنين مليمترا وربما يمكن استخدام ثلاثه وفى حاله الاحمال المتوسطه كالسخان الكهربائى والغساله الاتوماتيك وغساله الاطباق يمكن استخدام سلك ثلاثه او اربعه مل وفى حاله الاجهزه ذات الاحمال العاليه كالتكييف يجب استخدام سلك لا يقل عن 4 مل ... 



أسعار بعض المستلزمات الكهربيه..



لفه سلك 2 مل السويدى 125 جم 

لفه سلك 4 مل السويدى 195 جم



سلك مجدول 2 مل المتر 1 جم 



سلك 16 مل السويدى المتر 8 جم 



علبه ماجيك باتشينو ( مضروبه ) 1.25 جم 



علبه مفتاح تكييف (باتشينو ) 2.5 جم 



مفتاح اتوماتيك 60 امبير ستينج هاوس 25 جم 









والان بعد ان قمت بتمديداتك الكهربائيه وتوزيع اماكن المفاتيح والمقابس يجب أن تقوم بالاستعداد للمرحله التاليه.... 



كيف يكون لك؟ 



المرحله التاليه يقوم فيها النجار بتركيب حلوق الابواب والشبابيك ويليه المحار وهنا نلاحظ أن فى عمل المحار يستخدم الماء فى رش الحوائط والاركان مما يعرض العامل للخطر فى حاله وجود كهرباء بالاسلاك فلذا يجب فصل التيار عن هذه الاسلاك ولكن العمل يحتاج الى إناره وتشغيل بعض الادوات الكهربيه كالمثقاب او غلايه الشاى.. 



لذا يقوم الكهربائى بعمل وصلات حره الحركه بسلك طويل عباره عن لمبه او اثنان بدوايه متصله بسلك طويل بتابلوه الكهرباء الرئيسى وكلك فيشه حره متصله بسلك طويل لاستخدامها مع المثقاب او الصاروخ او غلايه شاى . 



الملحوظه الثانيه 

يجب دفن الخراطيم الممتده بارضيات الغرف والطرقات بالشقه تجنبا لخطر ان يكسرها عامل دون قصد او يثنيها او يفسدها وينتفى الغرض منها وذلك بان يقوم الكهربائى بخلط الرمل والاسمنت وتغطيته الخراطيم بالمزيج بعد ان ينظف تحت الخراطيم جيدا ويبلها بالماء...
​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

* المرحله الرابعه :- النجاره



المقصود بالنجاره هنا..



هيا النجاره المتعلقه بالتشطيب...يعنى باب الشقه وابواب الغرف والشبابيك....



يجب هنا تحديد الخامه المستخدمه فى الابواب والشبابيك....



فى هذه المرحله كل ما يهمنا تركيب الاطار الخاص بالابواب والشبابيك فى ما يتعارف على تسميته (.. الحلوق..)



تنقسم النجاره الى ...



-باب الشقه...

فى حاله عدم وجوده حال استلام الشقه...ويمكن تركيب باب خشبى او باب خشبى وباب حمايه حديدى أو كما ظهر مؤخرا ابواب مصفحه من معدن بها كوالين فى كل الاتجاهات وزوده بالعين السحريه ومدهونه وعده للتركيب بدون اى دهانات او تجهيز ويتراوح اسعارها من 750 الى 1500 جنيه وهيا بالطبع ...صينى!!...



-ابواب الغرف...



ويمكن الاختيار بين باب خشب او باب الوميتال...



وإن كان رأيى الشخصى أن الباب الخشبى أشيك وأقيم وأطوع فى التشكيل مما يعطى مساحه اكبر لتعدد الاشكال والموديلات..فيوجد ابواب غرف مصمته تسمى ابواب حشو وابواب مفرغه تسمى ابواب سلسله



سنفترض اختيار الباب للغرفه باب خشبى.



ويمكن بعد إختيار الباب الاستعانه بالنجار لتركيب الحلوق مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار الملحوظات التاليه..



الإطار أو الحلق يكون بسمك 2 بوصه اى 5 سم...عرض الحلق يكون غالبا 90 سم..طول الحلق يكون فى حدود 225 سم وبعمق 15 سم علما بان متوسط طول الباب يكون 210 سم ولكن الحلق يكون اطول لكون الحلق يتم تركيبه بطول الباب قبل تركيب الارضيه او السيراميك ويتم تثبيته فى الجدار بواسطه قواطع حديديه تربط بالمسامير فى الحلق من جهه ومن الجهه الاخرى تدفن بالحائط (كانات ) من الجهات الثلاثه والارضيه تعتبر عامل تثبيت للحلق من اسفل...



يراعى عند شراء الحلق مراعاه المقاسات وخلو الخشب من العيوب الظاهره والشقوق والكسور واستقامه القوائم .



ويراعى عند التركيب...



ان يقوم النجار بمراعاه ميزان الحلق اى استخدام ميزان الماء فى تركيب الماء بشكل عمودى على الارض ومستقيم حتى ولو وجد ميل فى الحائط.



يراعى النجار بروز الحلق عن مستوى الجدارومراعاه وجود بروز او ميل فى الجدار وكذلك الطبقه الناتجه عن المحاره ليصبح الباب مستوى مع المحاره فيما بعد؟



فى حاله وجود أكتر من باب فى نفس الجهه يقوم النجار بموازنه الابواب بميزان خيط وميزان ماء ليكون الابواب كلها فى مستوى واحد مع المحاره 



يقوم النجار بعمل عارضه خشبيه بنفس عرض الحلق من أسفل وذلك كون الجزء السفلى من الحلق حر الحركه وليس محكوم كالجزء الاعلى وبالتالى يكون الجزء السفلى عرضه للنضغاط بفعل تمدد المحاره ويصبح الباب متسع من اعلى وضيق من اسفل..



....تركيب الشبابيك..



تنقسم الشبابيك الى



- خشبيه والتى تنقسم بدورها الى 



ما يعرف بمكوناته الثلاثه...شيش وزجاج وسلك



او ..شيش وزجاج فقط أو.. زجاج فقط (سلسله ) .





-الوميتال وينسم لعده قطاعات منها السعد والعربيه وتكنو وجامبو وتانجو وبى اس و....



- شبابيك ال upvc وهى خامه جديده مستحدثه فى عالم الشبابيك وسنتحدث عنها بالتفصيل فى حينها...





ما يهمنا الان فى هذه المرحله هو الاطارات..أو الحلوق....



فى حاله الرغبه فى تركيب شبابيك خشبيه يتم تركيب حلوق مفرزه وهيا تشبه حلوق الابواب وتشترك معها فى نفس الملحوظات السابقه..



وفى حاله تركيب شبابيك الوميتال يجب تركيب حلوق غير مفرزه او مستويه يتعارف على تسميتها بالحلوق الزفره (أه والله) ..وهنا يمكن الاكتفاء بإطار ذو سمك أقل كالواحد او الواحد وربع او الواحد ونصف بوصه..



أما فى حاله تركيب ال يو بى فى سى فلا يتم تركيب حلق من اساسه حيث انها تركب على المحاره لوجوب عزلها بماده الفوم والسيليكون والسيلكا و كيماويات اخرى ..لزياده مستوى العزل المطلوب. ​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*المرحله الخامسه..

المحاره






المحاره هيا عمليه تكسيه الحوائط المبنيه بالطوب بالمونه المختاره للحصول على سطح مستو و وكذا تغطيه أثار الحفر فى الحوائط لتمديدات الكهرباء ومواسير الكهرباء وإعداد الحوائط لعمليه الدهان..

يسبق المحاره عمليه تنظيف شامل للموقع من بواقى المراحل السابقه والرفش والطوب وبواقى غربله الرمل وما شابه وذلك مهم لعده اسباب اهمها ان عمليه المحاره ينتج عنها تساقط مونه بكميه كبيره على الارض وفى حاله الارضيه النظيفه يمكن إنقاذ هذه المونه وإعاده استخدامها ولكن فى حاله الارضيه الغير نظيفه لا يمكن إنقاذ ولو جزء بسيط منها لإنتشارها على سطح غير مستو ولان العامل لن يقوم بمجهود تنظيف مكان عمله قبل العمل...

يجب مراعاه ملء علب واماكن توزيع الكابلات الكهربيه بورق مقوى او جرائد أو بلاستيك او بورق الشكائر المستخدمه فى تعبئه المون ولك حتى لا يسقط المونه فى احدى فتحات المواسير الكهربيه وانسدادها وبالتالى عدم جدوى وجودها لصعوبه تمرير الاسلاك فيها فيما بعد..

المون:

المون الستخدمه فى عمليه المحاره او البياض كما يسميه البعض..تنقسم لعده انواع اهمها نوعان..

المونه الجاهزه :وهى عباره عن مونه جاهزه يضاف لها الماء النظيف فقط وتعطى سطح صلب مصقول ابيض اللون تمتاز بتوفير الخامات فى مرحله النقاشه والدهان كما انها عازل حرارى جيد ومقاوم للحريق وذات وزن خفيف مما لا يشكل عبء نتيجه الوزن الثقيل على اساسات المنزل ويعيبها قله عدد العمال المتمرسين فى التعامل معها حيث انها سريعه الجفاف وتحتاج لعامل محاره محترف وسريع..

المونه التقليديه : وهى ناتجه عن تخمير خليط من الرمل والاسمنت بنسبه معينه بواسطه الماء النظيف..

يستعان فى عمليه البياض بعامل محاره محترف حيث ان مرحله المحاره هامه جدا فى النتيجه النهائيه لدهان الشقه حيث انه يوجد عيوب لا يمكن مداراتها بالمعجون او الالوان فى مرحله الدهان كانحراف الزوايا او ميول الحوائط وهنا أنصح باستخدام عامل أمين موثوق فيه سبق تجربته ومعروف نتيجه عمله حتى ولو ارتفع أجر تشغيله..

يكون الاتفاق مع عامل المحاره على اساس المتر المربع..كما هو الحال مع عامل تركيب السيراميك...ويكون ذلك بقياش الجدران طوليا وعرضيا وحاصل ضرب الطول فى العرض يكون هو المتر المربع لهذا الجدار...

فمثلا حائط عرض 4 متر وبارتفاع 3 متر للسقف يكون 12 متر مربع ويضرب فى تعريفه المتر حسب الاتفاق...وكذا يتم احتساب االاسقف إما بنفس التسعيره او بسعر أعلى قليلا..(أمسك على ان سعر المتر للاسقف هو هو سعر الحوائط وفى الاخر هيوافق)

تبدأ تعريفه المحاره من 3 جنيهات ووصولا ل 17 و 20 جنيه للمتر الواحد حسب نوع المحاره المطلوبه ومدى دقه وصنعه العامل وطبيعه الاسطح المراد بياضها..

أنواع المحاره....مرتبه على حسب التكلفه..

المحاره على البروه..

هى ان يقوم العامل بتغطيه الطوب وتسويه السطح بالبروه وهيا أداه يستخدمها عامل المحاره فى التسويه والخدمه تعطى سطح ناعم ولكن غير متساو إطلاقا وذات منظر مؤذى للعين...

تستخدم فى الاماكن الفقيره جدا وفى الاسوار والواجهات والمناور كتغطيه لطبقه الطوب فقط ومنعا لتعايش الحشرات والزواحف فى شقوق الجدران بدون منظر جمالى وفى الواجهات تستخدم الطرطشه وهى نثر الاسمنت المخلوط بالماء ولون اوكسيد لتعطى منظر مقبول وملون للواجهه..

تمتاز برخص السعر والتوفير فى الخامات ..

المحاره على الدراع :

هى استخدام قضيب طويل من معدن الالومنيوم فى تسويه السطح بعد البروه بتحريكها لاعلى ولأسفل بزاويه 45 درجه ورفع الزيادات عن الحائط بهذه الطريقه لحين تسويه السطح بازاله الزوائد فى المناطق العاليه او التربيه فى المناطق المنخفضه لحين التسويه..

تستخدم فى المحاره الداخليه لجدران الشقق والمساكن وتعطى منظر جمالى جيد تبعا لحرفيه ومهاره العامل القائم بالعمل..

تمتاز بكون الحوائط مستويه وهى افضل بكثييييييير جدا من الطريقه السابقه.. 

البؤج والاوتار :

أحسن الطرق وافضلها فى النتيجه ولكن أغلاها وأكثرها تكلفه..

تكون بعمل ما يعرف بالبؤج فى اركان الحائط (أربع بؤج) واثنان فى وسط الحائط بالطول على نفس الخط العرضى.بواسطه الاسمنت او الجبس لسرعه جفافه..واستخدام ميزان الخيط وميزان الماء فى تسويه هذه البؤج على خط واحد وبدون اى ميول فى ميزان الماء مما يعنى زياده الارتفاع البؤجه فى المنطقه المنخفضه من الحائط وخفض ارتفاعها فى الاماكن المرتفعه لحين الحصول على بؤج موزونه على خط واحد طوليا وعرضيا..

بعد جفاف البؤج توصل بالأوتار وهيا خطوط من الاسمنت او المونه تصل بين البؤج بخطوط عرضيه وتساوى على نفس ميزان البؤج...كما فى الصوره..






وكذلك تجهيز الزوايا على نفس الميزان:-



 

وتساوى البؤج والاوتار بالميزان لإستخدامها كدليل فيما بعد للذراع الالومنيوم فى التسويه بشكل أكثر دقه للمحاره لتعطى سطح مستو دون اى ميول..

ثم يقوم العامل بملء المنطقه ما بين الاوتار وتسويتها كما بالصور...










​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

* يجب اولا التنويه الى انه يتم عمل السقف اولا قبل الحوائط ووزنه بميزان الماء بحيث يكون مستو لإستخدامه فيما بعد كدليل لميول الكمرات الساقطه والكوبيستات...بحيث يستخدم المتر فى القياس لاطول نقطه فيما يعرف باللقطه ويقوم العامل بالتربيه فى الجهه المقابله ليكون الكمر الساقط مستو السطح وبدون ميول من أسفل...



بعد تكسيه الحوائط بالكامل بالمونه يقوم العامل بالخدمه...



والخدمه هى استخدام مونه ناعمه او أقل خشونه عن المونه المستخدمه فى التكسيه فى المرحله الاولى وفردها على سطح الحائط بعد تمام جفافه ثم وباستخدام الماء وبروه الخدمه يقوم بالمسح على السطح ليكون النتيجه الحصول على سطح مصقول وناعم الى حد كبير مما يوفر فى خامات الدهان ولإضفاء شكل جمالى محبب للحائط...



كما يجب مراعاه تخشين الاماكن المراد تركيب فورم جبسيه بها لتسهيل التركيب فيما بعد او فى حاله الرغبه فى تركيب رخام او تكسيات من اى نوع على الحوائط..بعمل خطوط غائره متقاطعه او متوازيه عميقه فى المحاره وهى لينه تكون ظاهره عند تمام الجفاف للحوائط...



يراعى عند عمل السوك الخاضه بالجدران..

والمقضود بالسوك هى الزوايا والبروز فى الحوائط كأطراف الاعمده وما شابه...عدم ترك العامل للتصرف فيها..



فمبدئيا لن يهتم بإخراجها بشكل قائم تماما...كذلك سيقوم بخلط الاسمنت بالجبس كون الجبس سريع الجفاف مما يسهل عليه المهمه ويوفر له فى الوقت والمجهود...



وهنا يجب التنويه عند الاتفاق مع عامل المحاره كون السوك والإمات كما يسمونها لن يوضع بها اى جبس ..



وسوف يجادل العامل معك فى كون ذلك مستحيل ..أخبره بانه يمكن عن طريق جلب عده أدرعه الومنيوم (إده ) وتركها كقالب على الزوايا لحين جفافه فبدلا من جفاف الجبس فى ربع ساعه يكون جفاف الاسمنت فى نصف الى ساعه ويكون ذلك اثناء عمله الاوتار الخاصه بالغرفه..(أى خدمه).





استلام المحاره



يقصد هنا عند انتهاء العامل من المحاره وقيامه بتمتير الشقه( قياسها )..



فى هذه المرحله يفضل عدم قيامك بالاستلام بنفسك....



بمعنى...



عند الاتفاق مع عامل المحاره أخبره بأن الاستلام سيكون بمعرفه مهندس...وفى حاله وجود حوائط غير سليمه مئه بالمئه سيكون الهد والتكسير والمون واعاده المحاره من مصنعيته...(الموضوع ده بيكهرب العامل )..ولا تهتم بكون العامل اتقلب وشه او برطم بكلمتين...فى الخر هيوافق وفصل الخطاب هنا انه لو صنايعى وفاهم شغله مش هيقلق لو هيستلم منه كبير مهندسى القطر المصرى....لكن الافضل الاتفاق من الاول...



عند الاستلام بقى..



يفضل الإستعانه بمهندس فإن لم يتوفر فبفنى خبره او مقاول محاره او مقاول تشطيب فى الاستلام لأكتر من سبب..



اولا المهندس هيبقى فاهم هو بيستلم ايه وازاى يستلم...



لو انت خجول زى حالاتى ومبتعرفش تتعامل مع الصنايعيه خاصه لو الصنايعى كبير فى السن هيترفع عنك الحرج..ومش هيقدر يضحك على المهندس وياكله بالكلام ..



التمتير ليه قواعد منعرفهاش إحنا...إزاى؟؟



مثلا الابواب والشبابيك....



العمل هيضرب طول فى عرض ومش هيخرج الفراغات زى الابواب والشبابيك..عادى ...هيقولك ان السوك بتاخد مجهود وبتاع لكن فى الواقع الحساب بيبقى إزاى؟؟

الابواب بتتحسب من جهه واحده...إزاى برضو؟؟



فوق الباب بيبقى فى حته حوالى متر لغايه السقف حائط يبقى الجهتين حوالى اتنين متر...اللى هو طول الباب مجازا..لو انا او انت اللى بيستلم هتدفع فى الباب ده مرتين لانه هيقيس الحائط مره من جوه الغرفه ومره من بره الغرفه لكن المهندس هيحاسبه من ناحيه واحده ومش هيحسب المتر اللى فوق الباب من الناحيه التانيه...ده مثال للفرق فى الحساب...



يعنى اتعاب المهندس او المقاول هيا نفسها اللى هيوفرهالك فى الحساب تقريبا..



الاستلام بيكون بالذراع الالومنيوم (الإده ) بوضعها على الحائط بزاويه 45 درجه ووضع مصدر إضائه فى الجانب الاخر ومراقبه مسار الحائط فى حاله وجود ارتفاعات او انخفاضات فى الحائط سيظهر النور فى منطقه التقاء الذراع مع الحائط (بيسموها الإده نورت) وتعالج فى حاله الارتفاع بالتكسير واعاده المحاره وفى حاله الانخفاض بلتخشين والمحاره كذلك لحين استواء السطح...



كذلك لإظهار الميول فى الحوائط يوضع ميزان المياه على الذراع بشكل موازى وملاحظه الميزان لمعرفه الميول من اعلى لأسفل...ويلاحظ هنا الاهتمام بالميول الرأسيه فقط كون الميول الافقيه شائعه لكون الحوائط غير عموديه على بعضها (مشطوره بلغه الصنايعيه) ولكن يهتم بها فى حال كون الحوائط عموديه على بعضها...



فى حاله عدم القدره على توفير مهندس او مقاول او الرغبه فى التوفير او ما شابه 



يمكن استخدام طريقه السمكرى وبتاع الدوكو...(بما اننا فى منتدى سيارات يعنى )...إزاى؟



المرحله دى بعدها الفورم الجبس والكرانيش والدهانات..



تجيب النفاش وبتاع الكرانيش يستلموا الشقه من بتاع المحاره...



تأكد على النقاش انك هتستلم منه هوه وملكش دعوه والحيطه لو مش زى الإزاز هتخليه يسحب ولو عشر سكاكين معجون بنفس المصنعيه وملكش دعوه...(طبعا ده تهويش بس...عشر سكاكين؟!!..ينهار اسود!!)..



وبتاع الكرانيش ..تأكد عليه انك عايز الكرانيش على الحيط لطش مش عايز تربيات من تحت...يعنى الحيطه تبقى متساويه زى المسطره...



وإن كنت بفضل ان الواحد يستعين بمهندس للإشراف فقط.....والمتابعه...وفى النقطه دى هقول ملحوظه...



فى حاله رغبتك فى مقاول او مهندس يريحك من التعامل مع الصنايعيه ووجع الدماغ قدامك 3 إختيارات....



اول حاجه

مهندس او فنى للإستلام...



وده بيحاسبك بالزياره زى الدكتور والكشف المنزلى (ربنا يعافينا )..لكن ملوش دعوه بالشغل معمول صح ولا غلط قبل كده..والاختيار ده لو عندك عامل معرفه و موثوق فيه وامين جدا جدا..



تانى حاجه



إشراف وإستلام. .



يعنى يشرف على الشغل بزياره للموقع كل يوم او يوم ويوم لمتابعه الشغل والتاكيد على تصحيح الاخطاء وكركبه بطن الصنايعيه..والاستلام فى الاخر..



وده يوفر عليك التكسير واعاده التشغيل ان وجد وكان العامل مش قد كده..



وده لو جايب عامل بتزكيه حد غريب او حد معرفه ومتعاملتش معاه قبل كده..



واتعاب المهندس بتكون فى حدود 10 الميه من التكلفه يعنى لو المحاره مثلا هتكلف 10000 هياخد الف جنيه..



تالت حاجه..



اشراف وتنفيذ..





يعنى المهندس هيشرف ويسلمك ويجيب العمال بمعرفته والمون والخامات..



ودى بتكون اتعابه من 10 الى 15 الميه من التكلفه طبعل وبيحاسبك على المصنعيه عادى...بمعنى...



لو هيجيب عمال بالمتر او اليوميه مش هتفرق انت هتحاسب بالمتركأن الصنايعى من بره وهتدفع تمن الخامات والنقل والمشال وكل حاجه...





الاختيارات دى تتوقف عليك انت ورغبتك......ولك الاختيار...





كده احنا خلصنا المحاره ..واستلمنا من المحار وهندخل المرحله اللى بعد كده..


....الجبس والمصيص...و تركيب الفورم والكرانيش....
​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*المرحله السادسه...

المصيص والكرانيش...

يقصد بالمصيص للأسقف تكسيه الاسقف بالجبس لسهوله تشكيله وسرعه جفافه وشكله الجمالى والمصيص هو نوع من الجبس مخصص للديكورات الجبسيه والكرانيش لشده بياضه وسرعه جفافه..





















أفضل انواع جبس المصيص بشهاده عمال الكرانيش هو اسمنت سيناء من انتاج عثمان احمد عثمان..وكذلك اعلاها ثمنا....ويلاحظ انواع اخرى تحمل اسم سيناء ولكن ليست نفس المنتج..كرواد سيناء ...ونجمه سيناء .....وزهره سيناء...و.......

يبدء عمل المصيص والكرانيش والديكورات الجبسيه بعد المحاره مباشره او بعد تمام جفاف الحوائط....

يقوم بالمهمه عامل المحاره فى حاله المصيص وكذلك سيعرض عليك تركيب الكرانيش.....

إلا انه فى وجه نظرى الشخصيه ...الكرانيش لها عماله متخصصه ماهره جدا فى تخصصها كما ان تركيب الكرانيش بمعرفه المحار سيجعله قادر على مداراه عيوب الحوائط والاسقف بالتربيات الجبسيه دون ملاحظه منك ودون الاشاره الى ذلك....

فالافضل الاستعانه بمتخصص فى تركيب الكرانيش أوفر وأسرع وأحسن.....

الاتفاق على الكرانيش يكون بالمتر الطولى.....

بمعنى ان الغرفه مساحتها 3 * 4

يتم احتساب الكرانيش ...3+4*2=14 متر طولى...

كذلك يمكن تركيب ما يعرف بالصره فى وسط السقف والبانوهات كما بالصور السابقه...

والغرض من كل ما سبق هو عمل اشكال ديكوريه للغرفه لتزيينها والوصول لمنظر جمالى مريح للعين بعد الدهان والتلوين...

يختلف تعريفه المتر الطولىحسب طبيعه الشغل ونقشه والمنطقه ومهارتك فى الفصال.....

فالمتر يبدأ من 10 جنيهات ووصولا ل18 و 20 جنيه...بدون المون....

ويوجد طريقتان لتركيب الكرانيش الجبسيه.....

الطريقه الاولى ...طريقه الجر......

وهى باستخدام اسطمبه من الحديد بشكل معين فى تشكيل الجبس على الحائط بتمريرها على ما يشبه الذراع الالومنيوم لينتج عنها شكل معين أفقى يشبه الاشكال فى الصوره الاولى والثانيه....

الطريقه الثانيه.....طريقه الصب والتركيب....

وهى باستخدام فورم واسطمبات جاهزه وصب الكرانيش على الارض ثم تركيبها وتثبيتها على الحائط بالجبس..

والطريقه الاولى تصلح للاشكال الساده فقط بينما الطريقه الثانيه تصلح للساده والمنقوشه...






















​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

* يجدر الاشاره الى أن الديكورات لم تعد مقصوره على الجبس فقط...بل ظهرت خامات جديده مثل الفوم وهو ماده تشبه الفوم المستخدم فى التغليف ولكن بسطح مصقول وقدره تحمل عاليه...ويتميز بخفه الوزن وسهوله التركيب وامكانيه تركيبه بعد الدهان فى حاله الرغبه فى تزيين شقه سابقه التجهييز او السكن ويثبت على الحائط بواسطه ماده لاصقه مخصوصه...وهو متوافر بعده ماركات أشهرها على الاطلاق الفيوتك....ونجده لدى مراكز تلوين البويات بالكمبيوتر والمحلات الخاصه بالديكورات....



ويعيب الكرانيش الفوم إرتفاع ثمنها نسبيا بالنسبه للجبس...كذا محدوديه الاشكال وقدم الموديلات المتوفره منه.....بمعنى ان اسطمبات الجبس دائمه التجديد والابتكار بينما لا تتغير اشكال الفوم الا بمرور فنرات طويله مما يحدد الاختيار بصوره كبيره...



يجدر كذلك الاشاره الى ان استخدام الجبس فى الديكور لا يقتصر على الكرانيش و حليه الزوايا (الكوابيل ) والصرر للسقف...



فيوجد ما يسمى ببيت النور وهو بجعل الكورنيش بيتا للإضائه البيضاء او الملونه وللإسبوتات الموجهه لأسفل باشكال مختلفه..

كذلك الاسقف المعلقه والجيبسون بورد وهى بلاطات جبسيه بمقاسات مختلفه حسب الاحتياج وتستخدم فى عمل سقف صناعى فى حاله الرغبه مثلا فى عمل تكييف مركزى او سماعات داخليه او تركيب نظام انذار للحريق او نظام مراقبه وكاميرات....



كما يمكن عمل اشكال بالجبس كالاعمده وتكون بعمل تلبيشان بالاسمنت على سلك بقلاوه مغلف لاسياخ حديديه ملحومه بالشكل المطلوب لتكون الشكل النهائى المراد الحصول عليه بعد كسوتها بطبقه من الجبس ناعمه ومصقوله....ويراعى هنا فى حاله عمل حائط او فواصل بهذه الطريقه استخدام سلك بالمقاس المناسب حتى لا يحدث شقوق او شروخ بعد الانتهاء من الحبس فى منطقه التقاء القطعتين...





الا انه فى رأيى الشخصى كلما كان الديكور بسيطا خاليا من البهرجه والتكلف كلما كان أجمل ودليل على رقى الذوق....

​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*بالنسبة لي اشتريت شقة 155 متر علي الطوب الاحمر(3غرف وريسبشن 3 و2 حمام ومطبخ كبير تم ضم حمام المدخل فيه) بالدور الاول امام كارفور بجوار الجامعة الحديثة بالهضبة الوسطي منطقة جديدة هي اخرعمارة امامها فضاء ومرفق الرسم الهندسي للشقة بعد تعديلات الجدران والمباني ونظرا لعدم التفرغ والخبرة اخترت النوع الثالث من التشطيبات حسب تصنيف حضرتك وهو التنفيذ والاشراف علي التنفيذ من مهندس متخصص معرفة وهذه هي المقايسة

البند

وصف الاعمال والمواصفات الفنية والخامات 

التكلفة 

المحارة 

فرق محارة بين المحارة السوقي والمحارة تربيع الجيدة(2 طن خامات + مصنعيات 2ج للمتر ) شاملة طهارة ومصيص الأسقف .

4000

الحلوق 

فرق بين الحلوق السوقي والحلوق الفنلندي الجيدة المناسبة للأبواب الخشب والألوميتال.

1000

أعمال تعديلات مباني 

* هدم وتدخيل حمام المدخل الصغير في المطبخ وفتحه كمطبخ امريكاني وفتح باب جديد للمطبخ من جهة الغرف الداخلية 

* فتحات للشفاطات حمامين + شفاط تهوية مطبخ

* هدم 3 متر من حائط طرقة التوزيع الفاصل بين الريسبشن والغرف للتوسيع .وترحيل ابواب الغرفتين الداخليتين والحمام الرئيسي.شامله التخلص من الردم والمخلفات خارج الشقة.

1000

أعمال النجارة 

أبواب الغرف خشب سويد فنلندي 2بوصة وتجليد أرو 4 أبواب +2 باب للحمامين + (فرق) باب شقة زان كامل متميز عن الباب العادي+ شيش وشباك لغرفة النوم خشب سويد فنلندي سلسلة. شامل الاكسسوارات والمفصلات والدهانات والاستر .

12900

أعمال الالوميتال والحدايد

*قواطيع الوميتال بي أس p s دبل(مزدوج)2 تراس واجهة + 1شباك + 2 حمام + المطبخ بالسلك والزجاج والاكسسوارات+حوامل التكييفات بجميع الغرف والريسبشن +جنش النجف + منشر غسيل خلفي +حديد حماية علي شبابيك الحمامات والمطبخ .

12500

اعمال الكهرباء 

*أعمال شبكة كهرباء و إنارة كاملة للشقة ونقط محملة طبقا للمخطط وذلك بأستخدام مواسير + أسلاك كهربائيةماركة السويدي الأصلي والعلب والشاسيهات واللقم والبرايز والمفاتيح ماركة بتشينوالايطالية.

* عمل خطوط تكيف +خطوط سخانات وشفاطات ومفاتيح ولوحة توزيع 24 خط وعداد كهرباء 3 فاز+ مفاتيح التكييفات 32 أمبير خطوط واي فاي+ dsl الانتركوم + الدش+التليفون +التلفزيون الأرضي .

8000

أعمال السباكة 

* أعمال تغذية ومواسير مياه بولي بروبولين درجة اولي خطين ساخن وبارد+مصدر لحنفية فلتر مياه بالمطبخ+ مواسير صرف درجة اولي وعمل نظام صرف وعزل جيد بالضمان للحمامين والمطبخ .

*عمل صرف غسالات الملابس والاطباق ومصدر لحنفيات مياه لها بالمطبخ .

* مصنعية تركيب جميع الأجهزة الصحية شامل اطقم التواليت +الأحواض + حوض المطبخ + الخلاطات.



7500

السيراميك والأرضيات

*توريد وتركيب سيراميك للأرضيات (بورسلين) وحوائط المطبخ والحمامات ماركةكليوباترا فرز أول)يختارها المالك الطرف الاولبمتوسط سعر 65 ج للمتر شاملة سيراميك الاستيلو والتابلوهات بالاضافة الي الاستيلو (الوزرة الارضية بالشقة كلها ) شاملة المونة ونقلها وتشوينها وجميع المصنعيات والمصروفات .



25000

الدهانات

*أعمال دهانات عدد 3 سكينة معجون بلاستيك ماركة سايبس + عدد 1وجة بطانة + عدد 2 وجة فنيش وذلك باستخدام بلاستيك سايبس للاسقف وبلاستيك يوتنللحوائط + أعمال ديكورات من الدهانات (سبونش) بالالوان التي يختارها المالك الطرف الاول .



8000

الكرانيش 

*الكرانيش صب و تركيب أعمال كرانيش جبسية للشقة بالاضافة الي مصيص الاسقف وبيت الستارة والسرة بالشقة كلها .



5000

الاجمالي فقط اربعة وثمانون الف وتسعمائة جنيه مصري لاغير 

84900



بالاضافة الي 12% نسبة التنفيذ و الاشراف علي التنفيذ 

-المبالغ تسدد علي دفعات شهرية لمدة 12 شهر مع دفعة مقدمة 30%

-خارج المقايسة 2 طقم حمام وخلاطات مياه وحوض مطبخ ورخامة واوشاش الكهرباء الخارجية .(سوف اتحمل تكلفتهم علي حسابي)

​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

* 

التأسيس للدهانات




يقصد بالتأسيس لدهانات الحوائط:-




سد مسام المحاره وتسويه الحوائط وتكسيتها لصقلها ومداراه الخشانه الناتجه عن عمليه المحاره كون الاسمنت والرمل مزيج لا يعطى سطح مصقولا وإعطائها المظهر الجمالى المحبب بعد الدهان النهائى والتغلب على عيوب المحاره البسيطه ومداراتها بالمعجون...






لماذا التأسيس للدهان الأن....؟




نقوم بالتأسيس بعد تمام جفاف المحاره والكرانيش وقبل تركيب البلاط او السيراميك او الارضيات بصفه عامه...




وذلك لتفادى سواقط المعجون والمواد المستخدمه فى الدهان من السقوط والإلتصاق بالأرضيه وبذل مجهود كبير فى ازالتها او التنظيف للأرضيه.. يعنى السيراميك يركب على نظافه ويبقى يتفرش عليه مشمع تقيل عشان النقط اللى هتقع من الدهان او مطرح البستله او الجردل المستخدم فى الدهان وسواقط تنظيف الفرش والرولات....وأثار أقدام العمال اللى هتدوس فى النقط والبواقى على الأرض وتمشى فى كل حته فى الشقه تطبع فيها أثر رجليه....






خطوات التأسيس للدهانات....




تنظيف الحوائط والأرضيات من سواقط الجبس والأسمنت..يقوم العامل المختص بالدهان الملقب بالنقاش باستخدام ما يسمى بسكينه المرشمه لإزاله اى سواقط عالقه بالحائط كما يقوم بالصنفره باستخدام صنفره خشنه...ملحوظه هامه...




تتسبب سواقط الجبس لما تحويه من ماده الجير فى تفكك السيراميك عن الأرضيات على المدى الطويل لذا يجب تنظيف الأرضيه تماما من أى بواقى او سواقط جبسيه...






دهان السيلر أو البرايمر ...




المرحله التاليه لتنظيف الحوائط هى سد مسام المحاره بإستخدام ماده لسد المسام تختلف مسمياتها او نوعها ولكن فى النهايه الوظيفه واحده وهى سد مسام المحاره حتى لا تتشرب الدهان سواء بإستخدام السيلر أو البرايمر أو الغراء أو ما شابه....




ويكون الدهان بإستخدام الفرشاه أو الروله....ويراعى سرعه تحريك الروله او الفرشه لسرعه جفافه وحتى لا يحدث خط بارز فى الحائط نتيجه وجود فواصل فى الدهان....





سحب سكينه معجون أولى..




بعد تمام جفاف السطح المراد دهانه يقوم العامل بإزاله أى زوائد بواسطه صنفره متوسطه الخشونه....ومن ثم بعد تنظيف السطح من عوالق الصنفره يقوم بسحب سكينه معجون فى اتجاه طولى...أو عمودى....




وهنا يختلف المعجون تكوينا بحسب نوع الدهان المراد إستخدامه....




ففى حاله الدهان المائى ...




أى استخدام دهانات ذات قاعده مائيه يمكن التأسيس بمعجون مائى ومتوفر منه أنواع عديده معده للإستخدام مباشره بإضافه القليل من الماء....




وفى حاله الدهان الزيتى أى استخدام دهان ذو أساس زيتى يجب التأسيس بمعجون يطلق عليه معجون بلدى...ويتكون من زنك ..إسبيداج ..زيت مغلى.. غراء..........وويقوم بإعداده عامل الدهان بنفسه ...




ألا أنه يمكن إستخدام الدهان ذو القاعده المائيه على الأسطح المجهزه سواء بمعجون ذو قاعده مائيه او زيتيه...لكن لا يمكن استخدام طلاء زيتى على معجون مائى....






ويعد التأسيس الزيتى عملا مرهقا للعامل عن التأسيس المائى الا أنه يفضل استخدامه فى الأدوار الأرضيه كونه مقاوم أكثر للرطوبه عن المائيه...إلا أنه الأن يفضل معظم الناس استخدام المعجون المائى نظرا لسرعه تنفيذه وتواضع تكلفته نسبيا ...




وبعد تمام الجفاف يقوم العامل بالصنفره وصقل السطح للسحبه الأولى.....




يقوم العامل بسحب السكينه الثانيه بصوره افقيه أو عرضيه بعد إضافه بعض اللون له ليسهل تمييز الأماكن التى لم يصل لها المعجون فى السكينه الثانيه..وتكرار الخطوه السابقه للسحبه الثانيه بالصنفره وصقل السطح...




وعند تمام الجفاف يقوم العامل بسحب السكينه الثالثه وتكون بطبقه رقيقه على السطح لمداراه عيوب البروه المستخدمه فى المحاره ..ولا يمكن للعامل مهما كانت خبرته ومهما قال لك أن يقوم بإستعدال عيوب أو دورانات الحائط بإستخدام المعجون...كون المعجون يتشقق فى حال استخدام طبقه كثيفه... ​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*إستكمال لمرحله تأسيس الدهانات..



عند تمام جفاف المعجون للسكينه الثالثه نقوم بصنفره الحوائط وتنظيفها من غبار الصنفره....



دهان البطانه...



المقصود بالبطانه هى طبقه الدهان الأوليه وتستخدم فى تبطين الحوائط لتمام تكسيه الحوائط فى الوجهيين التاليين...



يستخدم فى البطانه ما يسمى الدهان الإقتصادى....



بمعنى وللتوضيح فى حاله الدهان المائى القاعده أو كما يعرف بدهان البلاستيك...يكون البطانه بإستخدام البلاستيك الإقتصادى على سبيل المثال سايبس 700 او جى ال سى 30 30...من الدهانات التى تتحمل الدهان ببلاستيك عالى الجوده عالى نسبه الأكريلك فى الطبقات التاليه بدون مشاكل....



والغرض من استخدام بلاستيك اقتصادى..هو عدم جدوى استخدام بلاستيك عالى الجوده فى الطبقات الأولى عالى التكلفه مما يمثل إهدار للمال بدون داعى...كما انه يتم اعاده دهان الحائط بطبقه تاليه لتمام التكسيه....





كذلك الحال يتم تبطين الكرانيش والسقف...



وبذلك يكون تم الإنتهاء من مرحله التأسيس للدهانات....



المرحله التاليه هى تركيب الأرضيات....بلاط او سيراميك او رخام او باركيه....

​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*اعتذرعن اسلوب الطرح قد يكون عاميا او متجاوزا 
بص يا معلم انا لسه بوضب في شقتى انا حالياً في مرحله الدهان
اولا انا كنت واخد الشقه محاره و حلوق نص تشطيب يعنى
بدأت و جيبت النجاره الابواب و الشبابيك علي فكره انا كل كلامى هيكون عن اماكن في القاهره
النجاره عندك مكانين متنزلش غيرهم يا اما شارع بورسعيد عند ابو الجوخ كده يا اما الزيتون تحت كوبري الحلميه
هناك في كل الاشكال و المقاسات و الحبشتكنات فاصل هناك على قد ماتقدر بيكونوا مزودين الطاق طاقين هات ابواب و شبابيك حلوق 21 بوصه موسكى و الحسن تاخد نجار ثقه معاك بس بجد يقولك الحاجه بميه قولو بعشرين هتوصل معاه والله لاربعين و ده عن تجربه و كمان هتنزل تجيب المفصلات و الحدايد بتاعه الابواب عندك الرويعي فيه كل حاجه الغالي و الرخيص هات اللي يتناسب معاك و تركيب النجاره معلروف الباب بيركب ب 50 جنيه و الشباك ب 25 و باب البلكونه بيتحسب باب و نص و طبعاً لما تيدي النجار حساب التركيب ايله بتاع 60 % من اجرته و بقيله فلوس علشان لما يجي يريحلك الابواب و يركبلك الكوالين و المقابض الفينش يعني و نصيحه لو هتعمل الابواب كلها دهان استر متديش الباب سلقون بيبوظ شكله مع الاستر لكن لو هتدهن الابواب و الشبابيك الداخليه لاكيه عادي فل اديهم فرشه سلقون عشان تحافظ عليهم اهم حاجه لما يركبلك البيبان متخلهوش يركبلك الكوالين دلوقتي استني بعد السيراميك بس بعد ما يركبهم حاول تقفلهم عشان البيبان ماتفتلش

بعد كده يا سيدي دخلت على الكهرباء ( اساسيات الكهرباء) و دي برضه بحرها واسع حاول قبل ما تتفق مع الكهربائي تقف في شقتك كده شويه و ترسي و تحدد انت هتحطط عفشك و حاجتك في الشه ازاي علشان ميجيش مكان التلاجه مثلا بعد كده مجمبيهوش فيشه كهراب و لا تلاقي مفتاح نور الاوضه ورا فتحه الباب و كمان الفيش الكتير في الشقه مش ميزه زي ما الناس بتقول كل ما كترت الوصلات في الاسلاك كل مازاد الحمل علي مفتاح قطع التيار في اللوحه ( معلومه صحيحه جدا من مهندس كهرباء) المهم حدد بالظبط انت محتاج ايه و مفيش مانع طبعا تاخد راي خطيبتك و والدك و الناس اللي ممكن يكون ليهم رؤيه بعد كده هات الكهربائي و حددله بنفسك انت عاوز الفيش و المفاتيح فين بالظبط و فيش التليفون و سيبك من فيش الدش مش هاتستخدمها اساسا لانها بتضعف الاشاره و هتكلفك سلك و مواسير و شاسيهات و مفاتيح و وشوش على الفاضي و ترسمله اماكنهم علي الحيطه بايدك عشان بيستهبلوا و كمان متنساش اماكن زي مرايه الحمام يلزمها فيشه ظريفه جنبها و كمان مفتاح البتشينو جنب مكان السخان و الحجات دي حاول متنساش حاجه
نيجي بعد كده لاماكن شراء لوازم الكهرباء خلي الكهربائي يكتبلك الحجات اللي هو عاوزها و انزل اشتريها انت عندك شارع عبد العزيز وراء مطافى العتبه محلات الدنيا كلها بس نصيحه ابعد عن سلك السويدي بتاعهم مضروب و زباله اشتري من هناك يا اما الكابلات يا اما سلك اسمه الاستاذ لكن السويدي بتاعهم مضروب هتلاقيه ملفوف علي بكر السويدي و عليه الختم و كل حاجه و برضه مضروب لان هتلاقي هناك مثلا بكره السلك ال1 ممللي ب 45 جنيه و هي في توكيل السويدي ب 85 مفيش مقارنه يعني خليك في المضمون و هتجيب الخراطيم الفريسكبل بتاعة الحوائط و خراطيم علاء الدين اللي بتبقى في الارضيه عشان التليفون و شوية العلب البلستيك و البواطات اللي بتبقي في الحيطه و متنساش كام شريط لحام و شويه لمبات مسمار و الدوايات بتاعتهم عشان تتاكد ان الشقه كلها منوره و مفيش توصيله غلط
نيجي بقي للتاعمبل مع الكهربائي نفسه مصنعيه الكهرباء باى حال من الاحوال مش هتزيد عن الف جنيه لو انت عامل ام الحنه في الشقه و برضه فاصل علي قد ماتقدر كل جنيه انت اولى بيه تجيب للكهربائي شكاره اسمنت اسود علشان يثبت المواسير في الحيطه و تخليه يغطيلك المواسير اللي هتبقي في ارضيه الشقه كمان يغطيها تماما علشان الصنايعيه اللي هيجوا بعد كده مايبهدلوهاش و طبعا مش هوصيك انك برضه متديلوش اكتر من 60 % من المبلغ المتفق عليه لحين الانتهاء من تركيب المفاتيح و الوشوش و النجف و خلافه اقرص علي الصنايعيه علي قد ما تقدر طالما اشتغل عندك اعرف انه كسبان من وراك متصدقش واحد يقولك دي مخسره معايا و انا عامها مجامله كلهم بيقولو كده و كمان فاصل معاهم عشان كده كده في الاخر هيقولك عاوزين الشاي بتاعنا حتي لو في رمضان
بعد ما تخلص الكهرباء هتخش يا معلم علي السباكه (اساسيات السباكه) هتجيب الاسطى السباك و تحدد له انت عاوز ايه بالظبط امكن الاحواض البانيو الغساله و خلافه و برضه هيكتبلك الطلبات اللي هو عاوزها ( تقولش طلبات الاسياد) هيقولك هات الحاجه BR مخبيش عليك هي فعلا انضف حاجه موجوده في السوق بس غاليه جدا في ماركه الشريف موجوده و جودتها مقاربه لجودة ال BR و سعرها ارخص كتير في محلات في شارع السبتيه اسمها محلات مهني الاسيوطي مش بيشتغلوا غير في الشريف و انت هناك بنفسك هتشوف اد ايه المحلات دي كبيره و مش ممكن تشتغل في حاجه بالكميات دي و تكون جودتها قليله و نصيحه لو هتجيب صرف بانيو اوتوماتيك هاتو ايطلي اصل من ابو 250 جنيه متجيبش صيني لو الاوتوماتيك غالي عليك في صرف بانيو عادي اسمه عبده حنفيه بجد مش هزار هو حلو السداده بتاعته سوسته تاتش شكله شيك و متين و برضه لما تحاسب السباك بقيله فلوس لانه لسه هيجي يركب البانيو قبل السيراميك و هايخد فلوسش و كمان هيجي يركب الادوات الصحيه في التشطيب و ياخد بقية فلوسه
بعد كده يا معلم اشتغلت في الكرانيش و الحجات بتاعة السقف انا بصراحه عملت كورنيشه رقيقه خالص في الشقه كلها معملتش بيت نور ولا حاجه لانه مكلف ثانيا بيوطي السقف شويه ما علينا اهم حاجه سيبك من الكرانيش الجاهزه اللي بتتركب اجدع صنايعي فيها بيطلعها زباله و عمر ما لحاماتها بتتزبط مع بعض انا و الله لفيت و شوفت شقق كتير هات صنايعي من اللي بيعملها علي الحيطه بايديه بيسموها تمشيات بتطلع مزبوطه و طبعا الافضل انك تتعامل مع صنايعيه انت شوفت شغلهم بعنيك لان مش شرط اللي يعجبني يعجبك مساله اذواق و عملت بانو كبير في الريسبشن و شويه صرر في الريسبشن و الليفينج عموما طبعا دي ازواق المهم الحساب الصنايعي باي حال من الاحوال ماتدفعلوش اكتر من 4 جنيه في متر ضهارة الاسقف اللي هو الجبس اللي بيبقي مغطي الاسقف و 10 جنيه في متر الكورنيشه الحساب كده fair جداانا حاسبت كده لو تعرف طبعا تعمل باقل من كده يبقي 10/10 
بعد الكرانيش هتدخل علي العلقه الكبيره ( السيراميك) انا هاقولك انا عملت ايه و وفرت قد ايه و انت ليك الراي النهائي انا اخدت خطيبتي و نزلنا روحنا السلاب و المولات بتاعة كليوبترا و نقينا الموديلات اللي عجبتنا و اخدنا طرازتها معانا في و رقه بعد كده انا روحت مصنع كليوبترا نفسه اللي في العاشر من رمضان المصنع تقريبا علي 150.000 فدان بلد تانيه يابا في من كل الاشكال و الانواع و المقاسات و بصراحه المهندسين هناك عيال فراوه يحسبولك شقتك تاخد كام كرتونه بالظبط و انت ماشي كمان هيقولك هيتبقي معاك كام بلاطه بعد مايخلص الشغل انا ياسيدي سيراميك الارضيات اللي جيبته للغرف الفرز الاول بتاعه المتر ب 65 جنيه جبت من المصنع الفرز التالت بتاعه ب 20 جنيه شفت الفرق قد ايه و طبعا بعد ما بيركب ويتسقي اسمنت ابيض و الاوضه بتتفرش مش بيابن ده فرز اول ولا تاني و لا عاشر و جيبت من هناك بورسلين للريسبشن و الطرق كان المتر بتاعه في السلاب والله العظيم ب 150 جنيه فرز اول جبته من المصنع هو هو فرز تالت و الله ب 32.5 وزي الفل و لو عاوز اصورهولك اصورهولك هناك الحجات تحفه ادخل علي المهندس في قاعه البيع و اضرب معاه صحوبيه هيطلعلك حجات و لا في الخيال وجيبت من هناك الفرز الاول فقط لسيراميك الحمام ارضيات و حوائط وا رضيات المطبخ طبعا الحمام الحاجه الوحيده اللي بيبيقي سيراميكها باين عشان كده جيبتها اول الليله كلها جيبت حوالي 230 متر سيراميك و بورسيلين دفعت فيهم حوالي 5500 جنيه يعني متوسط المتر ميكملش 25 جنيه سعر مش هتلاقيه و لا في الاحلام و كمان كليوبترا مش فراعنه و فينيسيا و الحجات السكه
صنايعي السيراميك اخد مني 10 في متر السيراميك ارضيات و حوائط زي بعض و اخد 12 جنيه في تركيب متر البورسلين و 2.5 جنيه في تركيب متر الوزره و شكرا و ده طبعا اخد كل فلوسه ملهوش تشطيب في الشقه بعد كده
و حاليا اان في مرحله الدهان و ساوافيكم بتقرير شامل عن ما قمت به

اخي العزيز كلنا بندور على حاجات شبه بعضها انا حاليا بدور على اسعار الانتريهات المودرن رغم اني عارف بعضها بس مفيش مانع
اني اعرف اكتر وربنا اكيد هيساعدني في اني احصل على الذوق المناسب بالسعر المناسب
نيجي لموضوعنا الاساسي وهو تكلفة الشقه من الالف للياء انا هنتهي من المباني والمسلح وهدخل على طول في النجاره
الباب الايطالي 100*220ارتفاع=320جنيه تقريبا
وده الباب اللي تطمن وانت عامله باب للحجره العاديه فهو متين جدا
موصفاته النجاريه عاليه وخشبه انسى وشياكه لا يعلى عليها فيكفي انه اشهر باب باب ايطالي
هتلاقي ارخص من كده وهي ابواب اقل في الاطوال والعرض وفاضيه من النص يعني ابلكاش
وباب الشقه هيكون من 400 الى 500جنيه وده باب تحفه
ما تنساش الخشب كله موسكي
البالكون 1*220=350جنيه
120*220=400تقريبا
الشباك
نصيحه من اخ ركب حلق زفر هيكلفك 70جنيه كبيره
وهات شباك المونتان المتر مربع ساده هيكلفك 250ج والملون 270ج
بس شيك جدا
جوه وبره الشقه
مش هتحتاج ستاير ولا سلك لانه بسلكه وياريت تطلب زجاج عاكس
2- من ناحيه التركيب الباب 50ج والشباك الخشب 30ج والمنور 20-25ج والبالكون 50-60ج هتدفع جزء كبير والباقي عند التريح


الكهرباء
هتجيب كهربائي محترم تتفق معاه على سعر اللمبه اللي هتكون ان شاء الله 10ج شغل هندسي هيكتبلك الطلبات وخد نصيحته دايما لان شغل اتلكهرباء حساس وهو اللي بيميز شقتك عن غيرها هو مش باين اه بس مريح لما يكون شغل عالي
هيقولك هاتلي الخراطيم رخيصه اللي لفتها ناقصه والبواط وعلبه البريزه كلها حاجات تافهه واطلب منه الشغل كله لمبات موفره وكتر منها
ما تنساش البريزه بسعر المفتاح10ج
خلي علو البريزه 75سم عشان الاطفال
والمفتاح 1.5م مناسب 
نوع المفتاح والبريزه يكون البا تشينو=5 ج
من ناحيه السلك هتلاقي الاوربي هو الشائع لانه خامه جيده
وارخص من السويدي
اللمبه الموفره من 8-12 ج وهتلها دوايه ثابته في السقف في منها الوان كتير
استنا كل ما الكهربائي يجي يركبلك حاجه اديله فلوس بس بترتيب واكتبها بتواريخ ومع التشطيب يكون وصلته كل فلوسه
السباكه

الشغل اللي هتعاني منه طول حياتك حتى لو كان لوكس
ومسيرك تقول هاني قالها
المهم السباكه المبدئيه للحمام الواحد 900جنيه
ونصيحه هات حوض تشطيف قدم ويكون ديروفيت احسن من 100 بانيو وسعره 155 جنيه اقصى سعر
سعر البانيو الركنه 350 تقليد وده العادي لانه ما بيكونش عليه حمل زي ما انت فاكر
ولو اصلي عامل 900 جنيه
مصنعيه الحمام وحوض المطبخ بتبدا من 350 جنيه وانت وشطارتك
السباك بيحب يالف كتير خلي بالك منه ليعك ويا ريت يكون واحد صاحبك
حوض المطبخ 220ج تقريبا بس كويس
طقم الحمام بيبدا من 350 ج وكيلو باترا 750 ج وفيه 900 بس شكله شياكه 
طقم الفواطه 120جنيه بس حكايه ويخلي الحمام ينطق
المحاره
طن الاسمنت=500ج هاته قوميه بيشد بسرعه وهيريح الممحر
نقلة الرمل=140ج
الجبس وحياة ابوك هاته انضف حاجه دا فرقها بسيط
متر المحاره =بيبدأ من 4 ج ولحد 6ج مش اكتر من كده حسب الشغل والمساطر يعني الهندسي المصيص 4ج وقوله عايزه على لمبه ميبقاش مموج 
الفرمه =10ج وكل فرمه لها سعرها ونقي الفرمه شغلها كتير مش بسيط
ومش هتزيد عن 14 ج ان شاء الله
قدر الممحر وهو هيزبطلك شغل النجاره والكهرباء ويخلي النقاش ميدعيش عليك وعليه ويضرب في العالي
يعني اسمعه كلامه 
في طلباطه البسيطه مش الجامده
قيس الشقه وانت هتقدر المصنعيه
السيراميك
سيبك من 6 اكتوبر والعاشر دي فرقها 1ج في 85 متر =85 ج
انت عبيط دا انت هتدفهم للعربيه
انت تروح معارض كيلو باترا تتفرج على اللي يعجبك للصاله
والحمامات
وتروح ش ترسه
او سوق الجمعه
هتشتري الشقه سيراميك مناسب ما يزيدش على 21-22 جنيه
تعرف ليه عشان كله هيطغطى وطبعا مش هيكون كيلو باترا
الصاله سعر المتر 32 وده سيراميك زوقه مودرن عالي
الحمامات هتها كيلو بترا وهتبدا من 26ج 
تعرف ليه لا نسبه تسريب المياه 0.01% انسى مع العازل اللي هتغلي السباك يدهنه انت في الامان وتحت السخان 
سعر جالون العازل 85جنيه اجري اشتريه
ارضيه الحمام 26ج
المطبخ اشهر طقم 31ج للارضيه اسمه فلاريا وكمان للحوائط
سعر مصنعيه المتر بيبدا من 6 جنيه وانت وشطارتك
الوزره اديه 1 جنيه في المتر هو هيفتي وزره الشقه كلها بتاخد ساعه

الدهانات
ده الشغل النهائي يعني ما تستخصرش حاجه في نفسك قول للنقاش انا مسلمك شغل محاره تمام استلم منك شغل تمام
انا عايز وشيين معجون وش بلاستك عادي وش كمبيوتر في الاخر
الباب الداخلي لاكيه ابيض او اسطر اسود
وباب الشقه اسطر بني
الشباك زي لون الباب من جوه
شوف بقى الاسعار الحوائط=يبدا من 4 جنيه وميزدش عن 6ج
الباب =70-100ج
الشباك=50ج
المنور=20-30ج
السقف=1-2ج اوعى تسيب السقف كده ادهنه وش بلاستك ابيض واحد بس
ما تتسرعش في اختيار الالوان الغرف فواتح والصاله غامقه وجنب واحد فاتح 
اوعى تنسى الزوايا والبراوير هتكلفك 500ج بتاع الخشب
الكالون هات الاهرام مش هتشتري كل يوم
الكهرباء الشغل النهائي حسب مش هيزيد 1000ج

نصائح
1- نقي خشب كويس
2- استلم من النجار
3- اللي مقلق منه قوله عليه مش عايزيين حجج
4-خراطيم الكهرباء رخيصه اوك
5-كتر من الاضائه والبرايز خصوصا الصاله
6- خفك من الاباليك
7-البرويز احلى بكتيييييييير
8-الممحر ممكن يخمك ويحط جبس في المونه هتله سكاره جبس واحده بس
9-السباك هاته محل ثقه وخليها على الله
10- اطلب منه يطلب اي حاجه محتاجها وجبها مره وحده
11- قوله اي عيب هبعت اجيبك 
12-اوعى تدهن معجون قبل شهريه من المحاره وشهر من السيراميك
13- اتاكد من الحوائط نشفت قبل المعجون
14-السيراميك دوس على سيراميكه سيراميكه لتكون مطبله ولا مشروخه
15- متخليش اي صنايعي يخلي الصبي بتاعه يدرب عندك
16- لو عملت كده محتاج نقله سيراميك كمان والمحاره هتكون زباله
والنقاشه نقش فراخ 
17-كتر من الزجاج في الشقه الارفف يعني وخليك مودرن انت شاب
18-الله يكون في عونك
19- انا تحت امرك في اي استفسار
20- نقي واحده تستاهل الشقه ما تستعجلش ودور يمكن تلاقي.

لغة السوق فيها 3 أنواع فقط من التشطيب و هم (لوكس-سوبر لوكس - هاي سوبر لوكس ).
الاسعار طبعا بتفرق بسيط من منطقه لاخري نقدر نقول في حدود 5 % من تكلفه الشقه
1- التشطيب اللوكس : 300 جنيه / م2
- السيراميك من الانواع الرخيصه نسبيا ( في حدود 25 جنيه )
- الاطقم و خلاطات بتكون عاديه ديورافيت - كيلوبترا و خلاطات صيني او جواد مثلا
- ابوب و شبابيك :الابوب من الخشب الموسكي الجاهز- شبابيك لو الوميتال قطاع السعد 
-الكهرباء : تشمل التغذيه الاساسيه للشقه فقط
-السباكه: تشمل التغذيه الاساسيه من المياه و الصرف فقط

2- التشطيب السوبر لوكس : 550 جنيه / م2
-الكهرباء : التغذيه الاساسيه + نقاط اضافيه 
-السباكه : تغذيه اساسيه + طلبات اضافيه كفلتر , لو تحب تعمل عزل في الارضيه انسومات 4 مم
-نقاشه : بتكون من خامات اجود و صنايعي امهر 
- السيراميك : بيكون في حدود 45 جنيه او ممكن نقول بدايه بورسلين في حدود 60 جنيه 
-أبواب و شبابيك : باب في حدود 600 جنيه بدون دهان - شباك لو الوميتال قطاع افضل من سعد مثل PS 
-أطقم و خلاطات : IDEAL STANDARD جميعها لكن في حدود المعقوله
3- هاي سوبر لوكس : 1200 جنيه / م2
الكهرباء : الاساسي + اي اعمال اضافيه 
السباكه : تشمل العزل + البنود الاساسيه + اضافي 
سيراميك : ممكن سيراميك مستورد من المحجوب - او بورسلين - رخام - و الارضيات للغرف باركيه
نقاشه : جميعها JOTUN و عماله مهرة
أبواب و شبابيك : الباب الداخلي في حدود 1200-1500 و شبابيك قبنوري او ما يماثله
أطقم + خلاطات : IDEAL STANDARD - GROHE -JACOB DELAFON 
دة الموضوع باختصار للي عاوز يعرف الفرق و يا رب مكنش نسيت حاجه و طبعا ديه اسعار 2010 , فاضل بس اقول لكم ان الاسعار ديه لو انت هتنفذ شقتك بنفسك لكن لو هتجيب شركه او مكتب او مهندس يشطب لك ضيف علي الاسعار ديه من 10 - 20 % علي اجمالي التكلفه .​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*مواصفات البناء:

• يبدأ الاهتمام بأي مبنى بتنفيذ نظام فعال لمنع رشح المياه والرطوبة ولكن بالرغم من صغر تكاليف نظام عزل المياه مقارنة بإجمالي تكلفة المبنى فان عدد كبير من العمارات يتم تنفيذها بدون نظام عزل الرطوبة. حتى في حالة عدم ظهور المياه الجوفية أثناء الحفر ينصح بتنفيذ نظام لعزل الرطوبة لاحتمال تغيير منسوب المياه وزيادة الرطوبة مستقبلا. تقوم الشركة بالاستعانة بالاستشاريين المتخصصين لتصميم نظام عزل تسرب المياه والرطوبة لكل مشروع بناء على ظروف المشروع ومناسيب المياه الجوفية في موقع المشروع لتوفير حماية فعالة لمنع تسرب المياه والرطوبة الى بدروم العمارة واساساتها.



• تركيب عازل لمنع رشح المياه والرطوبة تحت بلاط سطح العمارة للحماية من الأمطار المحتملة.

• جميع الخلطات الخرسانية تورد من شركة سيمكس والتي تعد من أفضل شركات الخرسانة جاهزة الخلط حيث لديها أحدث المصانع والمعدات. يتم اخذ عدة عينات عشوائية من الخرسانة التي يتم توريدها لعمل مكعبات للخرسانة يجرى فحصها من جهة رسمية محايدة (مركز بحوث البناء) وذلك لجميع مراحل البناء من أول صبة عادية إلى آخر صبة مسلحة. لزيادة الحرص على أعمدة عمارات الشركة فقد تقرر زيادة كمية الاسمنت في الأعمدة لزيادة قوة تحمل الأعمدة الى300 كيلو/سم2 بدلا من المواصفات المعتادة التي تنص على 250 كيلو/سم2.

• تم تصميم سقف جميع الأدوار بدون كمرات (Flat Slab) للسماح بالتعديلات علي تقسيم الشقة وأعطاء منظر جمالي للمساحات التجارية.



• يتم تصميم رخام ارض وحوائط مدخل العمارة مع إضاءة المدخل على أيدي مصممين من أوروبا الغربية لمزج البساطة والأناقة الأوربية وذلك لخلق انطباع مريح لدى السكان وإثارة إعجاب الزوار. مدخل العمارة على ارتفاع يزيد عن 6 أمتار.

• تكسى جميع أرضيات وحوائط الدرج والصدفات بأنواع منتخبة من الرخام حسب التصميم الداخلي للمبنى للمحافظة على رونق ونظافة العمارة.

• تم اختيار مصاعد ماركة شندلر للعمارة لتركيب مصعدين سعة6 أشخاص لكل مصعد مع كابينة حديثة من ستانلس ستيل (Stainless Steel) منقوش. والكابينة مزودة بتليفون داخلي لمزيد من الأمان متصل بالأمن بمدخل العمارة للمساعدة في الطواريء يتم إدارة مصعدي العمارة بواسطة جهاز تحكم يحتوي في قلبه على كمبيوتر (Microprocessor) يتم برمجته لإدارة المصعدين والتنسيق بينهما لتقديم أسرع خدمة لسكان العمارة. يمكن لنظام التحكم الذكي للمصاعد من زيادة كفاءتها عدة أضعاف المصاعد التي تعمل بدون نظام تحكم مركزي والتي عادة ما يتم طلب كلا المصعدين لنفس الطابق أو التي تقسم إلي أدوار زوجية وفردية.



• تركيب تمديدات وتوصيلات أجهزة التكييف وتوفير أنابيب صرف مياه التكييف مع تركيب الشاسيهات الحديدية للمكيفات بحيث تكون جاهزة لتركيب أجهزة التكييف من قبل مالك الشقة. إنشاء هذه التجهيزات أثناء مراحل البناء يحافظ على منظر العمارة بتنسيق أماكن تركيب أجهزة التكييف.

• تركيب شبابيك الواجهة من ألمنيوم ذات قطاعات دائرية مميزه بشكلها الانسيابي وعالية الجودة وتمتاز بإحكام تام ضد الأتربة والمياه.

• تركيب فورفورجيه حسب تصميم أوربي كلاسيك مصنع على أيدي فنية مهره على فتحات شبابيك وبلكونات الواجهة الأمامية والخلفية حسب متطلبات تصميم كل عمارة.



• تنفيذ جميع أعمال الكهرباء حسب أعلى المواصفات شاملا صواعد نحاس بدلا من الألمنيوم مع عمل صاعد خاص للقطب الأرضي(Earth) لمزيد من الأمان على أيدي متخصصة وتشمل هذه الأعمال التوصيلات الخاصة بالأجهزة التالية:
• جميع نقاط الكهرباء اللازمة.
• أجهزة التليفون.
• انتركم يمكن التحكم بواسطته لفتح باب المدخل الرئيسي للعمارة من داخل الشقة.
• تليفزيون / وصلات الستالايت.
• قطب ارضي للعمارة لتوفير مزيد من الأمان لاجهزة الكمبيوتر وسخانات المياه والاجهزة المشابهة.

• تنفيذ جميع أعمال التمديدات الصحية حسب أعلى المواصفات بواسطة متخصصين مع استعمال أنابيب تغذية المياه من البولي بروبلين قوية التحمل والتي لا تصدأ ولا تتآكل وآمنة من الناحية الصحية ولا يمكن أن تتكون طبقات داخل جدرانها بسبب السطح الداخلي الناعم. تنفذ أنابيب الصرف الصحي من مادة أل( pvc) المقاومة للكيماويات والتي لاتتاثر بالعوامل الجوية ولا ينمو بها بكتيريا أو فطريات والأطول عمرا. كما يتم تركيب أنابيب تهوية مرفقة لأنابيب الصرف الصحي لمنع خلخلة وشفط المياه داخل المراحيض ولعدم انبعاث روائح المجاري بالشقق.

• خزانات مياه من مادة البولي اثلين مكونة من 3طبقات من اللون الابيض والمخصص لخزان شرب المياه ذات سطح أملس من أجود الأنواع لمنع نمو البكتريا بالداخل وبها توصيلات للغسيل. تشمل طبقات الخزان الثلاثة طبقة سوداء معتمة تمنع وصول الضوء الى داخل الخزان لمنع نمو الطحالب.

• صممت مصاعد العمارة لتصل إلى مواقف السيارات في البدروم والذي يتم تشطيبه على مستوى راقي شاملا أرضيات خرسانة ناعمة يتم تسويتها باستعمال جهاز الهليكوبتر ومعالجة بمادة هارد فلور (Hard Floor) الخاصة بمواقف السيارات والتي تحتوي على برادة الحديد المقاوم للبري والاحتكاك وتحافظ على نعومة الأرضية وتقي إطارات السيارات من التآكل مع إعطاء سطح لامع جذاب. كما تنفذ أرضيات البدروم مع ميول وبلاعات مياه أرضيه لسهولة غسيل ونظافة الأرضيات. تدهن أسقف البدروم باللون الأبيض والحوائط بألوان فاتحه ويتم تركيب أضاءه مناسبة وتشطيب البدروم بمستوى عالي يليق بسكان العمارة.



• تركيب كاميرات مراقبة لبدروم العمارة للتمكن من مراقبة مداخل البدروم واي حركة في موقف السيارات من مكتب الامن في مدخل العمارة

• يستعمل في جميع حوائط العمارة الطوب الأحمر المخرم العالي الجودة والمحروق جيدا والذي يوفر عزل جيد للحرارة بسبب فراغ الهواء بالطوب. كما يتم تنفيذ محارة الحوائط حسب أصول الصناعة لضمان مستوى الجودة.

• تنفيذ واجهات المبنى بعناية فائقة لإظهار التفاصيل الجمالية لبلكونات واعمدة واجهة العمارة كما يتم تشطيب واجهة العمارة بنظام طلاء بلاستك مع معجون او باستعمال الحجر الصناعي حسب اختيار مصممي كل عمارة.



• تنفذ أعمال الإطفاء ومكافحة الحريق حسب المواصفات المعتمدة من الجهات المختصة شاملا صندوق حريق بكل دور يحتوي على خرطوم مع حنفية حريق.

• يتم عمل رصيف الشارع أمام العمارة بحيث يتم إخفاء أي أغطية لغرف الخدمات تحت الأرض (البالوعات) وتبليط الرصيف أمام العمارة بأرضية يتم اختيارها بعناية من قبل المصممين المختصين.

• يتم دهان منور العمارة من الداخل بطلاء بلاستيك باللون الأبيض للمحافظة على شكل جميل ويحسن انعكاس الضوء الطبيعي.



• يتم تهوية غرفة وحمام الغفير بشفاط من نوع خاص بالبدروم لشفط الهواء خارج البدروم.

• مجرى في جميع الأدوار لتجميع القمامة في أسفل العمارة.

• صندوق بريد لكل شقة على حده في مدخل العمارة.


كما يتم إدارة العقار بطريقة حديثة وحسب معايير دقيقة لضمان نظافة العقار وحسن مظهره وعمل جميع أنظمة المبنى بكفاءة تامة. مع توافر الأمن والحراسة على مدار 24 ساعة يوميا بالتعاقد مع كبرى شركات النظافة والأمن.*​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*حساب كميات ومقايسات أعمال البياض
أولاً: البياض الداخلي:
تقاس جميع أعمال البياض الداخلي هندسياً بالمتر المسطح للأسقف والحوائط والكمرات وتخصم منه الفتحات والأجزاء الغير مبيضة كل حسب نوعه.
تقاس جميع أعمال الوزرات إذا ما قلت عن 20سم ارتفاعاً بالمتر الطولي وإذا ما زادت عن 20سم فتقاس بالمتر المسطح.
الكرانيش والحليات والخيرازانات والزخارف الجبسية والفرم فتقاس جميعها بالمتر الطولي.
ثانياً: البياض الخارجي:
تقاس جميع أعمال البياض الخارجي للواجهات كل حسب نوعه مع ملاحظة الآتي:
عدم خصم الفتحات التي يبلغ مسطحها أقل من 4م2.
خصم نصف مسطح الفتحات التي تبلغ مساحتها 4م2 فأكثر.
عدم إضافة إنفراد الكرانيش والجلسات وجوانب أعتاب الفتحات.
عدم إضافة جوانب وبروزات وبطنيات وأسطح البروزات التي يقل بروزها عن 1متر.
إضافة نصف مسطح الجوانب والبطنيات والسطح العلوية للبروزات التي يزيد عرضها عن 1متر وتشمل الأحزمة والكرانيش والشرفات الخارجية.

استلام أعمال البياض
غسيل المباني بالماء.
عمل البؤج والأوتار.
عمل طرطشة عمومية غزيرة.
عمل البطانة حسب المواصفات.
عمل الضهارة حسب المواصفات.
استقامة ورأسية الزوايا والأركان للحوائط.
أفقية واستقامة زوايا وأركان السقف.
سمك البياض:
من 2:1.5سم للبياض الداخلي.
من 4:2سم للبياض الخارجي للواجهات.
5سم للبياض الممتاز " موزايكو تراتزو – حجر صناعي ".
استواء جميع أسطح البياض.​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*كيف تبنى فيلا دورين على مساحة 200 م2؟ هذه الاسعار لعام 2010






تجهيزات التربة:
نبدأ بعمل «جسة» للتربة لاختبار مدى تحملها للأساسات والخرسانة فإذا ظهر بها عيب، كأن تكون تربة طفلية مثلا يتم معالجتها عن طريق عملية إحلال لجعلها صالحة للبناء، وتتعدد أنواع الترب بين رملية وطينية وصخرية وأفضلها هى التربة الرملية وأصعبها هى التربة الصخرية، كما تتم عمليات اختبار التربة على كل متر منها عن طريق أخذ عينة من كل متر واختبارها فى معامل متخصصة وبعد ذلك تبدأ عمليات الحفر بأعماق مختلفة حسب رغبة المالك، فى وجود بدروم من عدمه، ثم يقوم المهندس المعمارى بتصميم التفاصيل الكاملة للعقار وغيره من الرسوم الإنشائية والتى تشمل القواعد المسلحة والسملات والعمدان والأسقف ثم تبدأ مرحلة أخرى.

مرحلة أعمال الحفر:
تبدأ بإخطار جهاز المدينة أو الحى بجواب مسجل بالبدء فى أعمال الحفر ويتم فيها الاتفاق مع مقاول الحفر على سعر الحفر بالمتر وهذا يختلف باختلاف نوع التربة فالتربة الطينية والرملية أقل سعراً من التربة الصخرية نظراً لأنها تحتاج إلى مجهود أكبر فى أعمال الحفر.
وبعد الانتهاء من الحفر تنظف الأرض ويتم تسوية الأرض وغمرها بالماء ودكها بالهراس لجعل الأرض منبسطة وإكسابها قوة وصلابة.

مرحلة الخرسانة:
يتكون متر الخرسانة من (0.8 متر مكعب زلط - 0.4 متر مكعب رمل- 7 شكائر أسمنت) وتحتاج فيلا بتلك المساحة إلى 50 متر خرسانة تقريباً.
ويتم محاسبة المقاول فى هذه المرحلة بالمتر المكعب وثمنه 160 جنيهاً تقريباً، ويتم الاتفاق معه بطريقتين: إما أن يتم شراء كافة مواد الخرسانة من زلط ورمل وحديد وأسمنت للمقاول ويتم الاتفاق معه على أجره على عمله فقط، أو يوكل إليه شراء كافة اللوازم الخاصة بالخرسانة، ثم يتم محاسبته على العمل ككل، وفى هذه الحالة يجب اللجوء إلى شركات مقاولات مشهود لها بالأمانة والكفاءة حتى لا يقع العميل تحت طائلة جشع المقاولين.
وتستهلك الفيلا حوالى 200 متر زلط و80 متر رمل و260 شيكارة أسمنت (13 طناً) وتحدد كمية الحديد على حسب الرسومات الإنشائية التى يقوم بها المهندس، ويذكر أن ثمن طن الحديد الآن 3350 جنيهاً (مع ملاحظة أن سعر الحديد قابل للتغيير)
وتتعدد أنواع الحديد منها حديد عز وبشاى والعتال والتركى ويختلف كل نوع عن الآخر حسب سمك سيخ الحديد وبالتالى أحماله ويأخذ المتر الواحد حوالى سبعة شكائر أسمنت.

مرحلة البناء:
يقوم المهندس المشرف بترشيح مقاول مبان ويعمل بنظام الألف طوبة وأجره الأساسى 130 جنيهاً تقريباً على بناء كل ألف طوبة وتزيد عشرة جنيهات كل دور أعلى وتتراوح أسعار الطوب حاليا ما بين 315- 320 للألف كما تتعدد أنواع الطوب وهي:
أولا: الطوب الأسمنتى (الخرساني) وأنواعه:
الطوب المصمت (Solid Block): وقل استخدامه بسبب ثقل وزنه وتكلفته العالية وصعوبة تنفيذ التمديدات الصحية والكهربائية خلاله.
الطوب المفرغ (Hollow Block): وهو الطوب الذى يحتوى على فراغات أو ثقوب مشكلة صناعيا وينقسم إلى:
أ- الطوب المفرغ الخفيف: ويستخدم لإضافة أحمال دون أخذها بعين الاعتبار فى التصميم أو عند وجود مساحات عالية فى السقف.
ب- الطوب المفرغ العادي: وكفاءته تعادل 6 أضعاف كفاءة الحجر الخرسانى ويستخدم فى الجدران والأسقف لتخفيف الوزن على الأعمدة والقواعد حيث يتراوح وزنه ما بين 400- 500 كيلو جرام على المتر المكعب، إضافة إلى ذلك فهو يتحمل درجات حرارة تصل إلى 1200 درجة مئوية لمدة 3 ساعات ولكنه غالى الثمن.
ثانياً الطوب الحرارى (السيليكات) :
ويصنع من رمل السيليكا ذو لون أبيض وأبعاده 40×20× سمك 7 سم من نفس المواد المستخدمة فى الطوب المفرغ العادى ولكنه مصمت ويستخدم فى بناء الأقواس والديكورات.
ثالثاً الطوب الزجاجي:
وهو طوب مصنوع من الزجاج ومنه أشكال مختلفة منها الشفاف والمزخرف وبأبعاد مختلفة يشتهر منها مقاس 19×19 وسمكه 8 سم و20×20 وسمكه 7سم.
ويستخدم فى بنائه مونة من الأسمنت الأبيض والكوارتز ويستخدم أيضا فى بنائه أسياخ حديد بقطر 6 مم مضاد للصدأ ويتميز بأنه يعطى إضاءة جميلة عن طريق نفاذ الضوء منه ومن عيوبه أنه ثقيل الوزن وصعب البناء حيث تأسس له شبكة حديد داخل الجدار.
رابعاً: الطوب الرملى الجيري.
خامسا: الطوب الطيني.
وهناك أمور يجب التحقق منها فى الطوب المستخدم للبناء:
خلوه من الفحم والطين.
توحد اللون.
انتظام الأبعاد.
التأكد من كونه غير ماص للماء.
التأكد من خلوه من التسويس.
أن يكون الطوب جافا.

مرحلة التشطيبات:
وتشمل أعمال السباكة والكهرباء والبياض والواجهات والأبواب، ويجب أن يتم كل ذلك تحت إشراف المهندس المشرف وتبدأ بعمل حلوق النجارة (Frames) للأبواب والشبابيك وتتراوح أسعار الأبواب ما بين 150 إلى 300 جنيه وذلك حسب نوع الخشب المستخدم.
ثم نبدأ فى أعمال الكهرباء بوضع الخراطيم أثناء الصبة الخرسانية للأسقف وفى الحوائط ونمرر من خلالها الأسلاك ثم توضع البرايز والبواط، وتتوقف كمية الخراطيم المستخدمة على عدد البرايز التى يريدها العميل بالفيلا ويبلغ سعر لفة الخرطوم حوالى خمسين جنيها طولها حوالى 16م.
وتستهلك الفيلا حوالى 3 لفائف أو أربع كما تستهلك لفتين سلك ولفة أخرى 3 ملى تستخدم مع المكيفات والسخانات، علماً بأن سعر لفة السلك 120 جنيها تقريبا.
وبذلك تصل إلى المرحلة الأخيرة وهى مرحلة أعمال المحارة ويتم فيها البياض وتركيب السيراميك، والفيلا تحتاج تقريبا إلى 200 م2 سيراميك للأرضيات هذا غير سيراميك حوائط الحمامات والمطبخ، ثم تأتى مرحلة البياض ويحصل عامل الدهان على أجره بالمتر حسب مهارته ويتراوح أجره ما بين 4 إلى 8 جنيهات للمتر.

,يمكنك حساب التكلفة من الأسعار التقريبية التى نقدمها لك فى خطوات البناء
شيكارة أسمنت و 200 متر زلط و80 متر رمل هى الكميات المطلوبة من هذه الخامات لبناء فيلا علي دورين بمساحة200م2 






فيما يخص التشطيبات الداخلية يقول إنها يمكن أن تنقسم إلى قسمين:

أعمال المباني
بعد استكمال أعمال المباني يفضل من الناحية الفنية أن يتم تنفيذ باقي البنود معا حيث أن طريقة تنفيذها مرتبطة ببعضها البعض، فمبيض المحارة يبدأ بعمل ما يسمى (بؤج) توضح للكهربائي والنجار مستوى تشطيب الحائط النهائي حتى يتم وضع علب الكهرباء والحلوق بحيث تتمشى مع هذا المستوى، وبعد استكمال الهيكل الخرساني للفيلا نبدأ في أعمال الطوب طبقا للرسومات المعمارية فيوفر له المالك الطوب والرمل والأسمنت ويبدأ المقاول في التنفيذ ويتراوح سعر متر الطوب حاليا من 100- 130 جنيه وتحتاج الفيلا إلى 25 ألف طوبة بينما تحتاج الألف طوبة إلى 4 شكائر أسمنت و1/4 متر رمل وفي هذه المرحلة فأجر العامل يتم حسابه بالألف طوبة أو بالمتر فيأخذ على الألف طوبة من 100 إلى130 جنيه والألف طوبة تعادل 13 مترا ويتراوح سعر الألف طوبة ما بين 270 إلى 320 جنيه حسب سعر السوق فأسعار مواد البناء في تغير مستمر وكذلك تختلف باختلاف سعر السولار. فترتفع بارتفاع سعره .

مرحلة تركيب الحلوق الخشبية:
وعند البدء في مرحلة تركيب الحلوق الخشبية يفضل اختيار الخشب الناشف فهو يحتمل أكثر وهناك نوعان من الحلوق الخشبية نوع جاهز ويسمى بالنوع السوقي ونوع يتم تفصيله (عمولة) ويفضل المفصّل لأنه يكون من أنواع أفضل من الخشب ويكون متفق أكثر ويتراوح سعر الباب أو الشباك الجاهز (السوقي) من 300 إلى350 جنيه ويأخذ النجار عمولة على تركيب كل قطعة 50 جنيها وبالتالي تتكلف نجارة الفيلا كاملة من 4000-5000 جنيه تقريبا.

أعمال الكهرباء:
أما أعمال الكهرباء فتستهلك الفيلا التى مساحتها (200م2) خامات تتراوح ما بين 10.000 – 13.000 جنيه.
وذلك حسب عدد مفاتيح الكهرباء وتتراوح سعر لفة السلك ما بين 60-130 جنيه حسب سمك السلك .

أعمال السباكة:
وبالنسبة لأعمال السباكة فتستهلك الفيلا حوالي 10.000 جنيه ويأخذ العامل مصنعيته حوالي 7000 جنيه وفي هذه المرحلة يجب أن يهتم المالك بشراء أجود الخامات لأنها تعد روح المنزل.

أعمال البياض للواجهة:
ثم تبدأ مرحلة أعمال البياض الداخلي والخارجي وهناك أنواع عديدة للتكسيات الخارجية منها:
- طرطشة وفتيسة وهذا النوع المتعارف عليه وهنا يكون سعر المتر (مونة فاخرة) حوالي 20 جنيها.
- حجر (هيثمي) ويكون تكلفة المتر به ( مونة وأجرة) 40 جنيه ويتراوح سمكه من 5 سم إلى 10سم حسب

وهناك طريقتان لتركيب الحجر:

طريقة الخلطة أو الأسمنت وهذه الطريقة تتم بعد عملية الطرطشة للواجهات ثم يركب الحجر عليها ولكنها تصلح لأنواع حجر معينة كالحجر الأرني والسوري.

الطريقة الميكانيكية أو الرول بلاك مع الزاوية ويستخدم هذا النوع من التركيب للأحجار التي تمتص المياه لاسيما الحجر السعودي.
ويستخدم السيجما أيضا في التشطيبات الخارجية ويترواح سمكه من 4 إلى 6ملم.
وهناك أيضا الواجهات الكلادينح وهي عبارة عن واجهات من ألواح معدنية.
وأخيرا الحجر الجيري وهو نوع من الطوب الأسمنتي بألوان وأشكال مختلفة.

أعمال المحارة:
ويكون حساب أعمال المحارة الداخلية بالمتر ويتراوح سعره من 6 إلى 8 جنيهات (مصنعية) ثم تبدأ أعمال الكرانيش للأسقف ويتراوح سعر المتر فيها من 10 إلى20 جنيها ( تحسب بالمتر الطولي حسب كمية الشغل بها لبروز إضاءة أو أماكن للستائر وغيرها)

أعمال السيراميك
وبالنسبة لتشطيبات المطبخ والحمام بالسيراميك فيتراوح سعر متر السيراميك من 30 إلى100 جنيه وتكون مصنعية العامل للمتر من 10 إلى 15 جنيه فلو افترضنا أن مساحة المطبخ 40م فيكون تكلفة تشطيب جدرانه بالسيراميك حوالي 2000 جنيه أما أرضيات الفيلا فتتكلف حوالي 14 ألف جنيه في حالة استخدام السيراميك أما في حالة استخدام البلاط الموزايكو يكون المتر منه حوالي 20 جنيه وبالتالي تتكلف الفيلا حوالي 20×200 = 4000 جنيه.

وتتراوح مصنعية المتر من الدهانات من 6 إلى 10 حب جودة العمل وأثناء أعمال الدهانات يتم تسقيط الأبواب والشبابيك ثم يعطي الوجه الأخير من الدهانات وتركب أطقم الصحي والأحواض ويتم تفعيل المفاتيح الرئيسية للفيلا.

وبذلك تنتهي التشطيبات للفيلا بعدها يتم عمل السلم سواء بالرخام أو البلاط أو الموزايكو والذي يتراوح (مصنعية) سعر المتر المربع فيه من 50 إلى150 جنيه، وأعمال الحدادة للسلم يكون سعر مصنعية المتر الطولي منها حوالي 500 جنيه ، وعندما عمل شبابيك الألوميتال يكون سعر المتر منها حوالي 600 جنيه شاملة الخامات بالتركيب وبذلك تنتهي تشطيبات الفيلا الداخلية والخارجية.
​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*تـكـلفـة بـنـاء بـيـت دور واحد أرضي بالتشـطيب في مصر*

*التكلفة بالضبط بين 90,000 ج و 95,000 ج وده بدون سعر الارض نفسها (مباني فقط بدون التشطيب ) ومع العلم القواعد تتحمل 4 ادوار 

تكلفة طن الحديد 4560 جنية مصري
تكلفة متر مكعب رمل 40 جنية مصري
تكلفة متر مكعب زلط 120 جنية مصري
تكلفة طن الاسمنت 550 جنية مصري
سعر الالف طوبة 600 جنية مصري(طوب احمر مفرغ)
سعر المصنعيات لكل دور 4000 جنية مصري (تقريبا !!)


( التشطيبـــــــــــــات )
ملاحظة : المساحة التي يحاسب عليها للتشطيبات هي المساحة الكلية بعد خصم مساحات المناور والمداخل والسلالم !
:: تشطيب لوكــس :: سعر المتر المربع ( 400 ج)

- كهرباء تأسيس كامل بالتشطيب
- سباكه تأسيس كامل بالتشطيب
- كرانيش بالرسيبشن (فــــــــورم)
- نجاره أبواب الشقة و الغــــــــرف 
خشب موسكي - قشـــــــره +
اكسيسوارات
-دهانات سايبس ، سكيب ، باكين
- الوميتال/ قطاع السعــد (اي لون)
- أطقم حمامات – ايديال استنـدر- 
ديوريفت
- حوض( كاستيلا 2 عين بالرخامـة 
خاص بالمطبخ )
- وزرة الشقة بالكامل سيراميـــــك
- أرضيات الرسيبشن و غرف النوم 
بالكامل سيراميك كيلوباتـــــــــرا

------------------------------------------------------------------
:: سوبر لوكــس :: سعر المتر المربع ( 600 ج)

- كهرباء تأسيس كامل بالتشطيب
- سباكه تأسيس كامل بالتشطيب
- كرانيش و قواطع جبس وبيـــــوت 
أناره و فورم
- نجاره أبواب الشقة و الغــــــــــرف 
خشــــــب زان / أرو
+ اكسسوارات فاخرة
-دهانــــات يوتــن ، باكيــــــــــــــــن
- الوميتال / قطاع p.s / المينــى
دبل زجاج مانع للصوت
- أطقم حمامات – ايديال استنـدر- 
ديوريفت
- حوض( كاستيلا 2 عين بالرخامـة 
خاص بالمطبخ )
- وزرة الشقة بالكامــل خشب 15 
سم اوستر
- أرضيات الرسيبشن بروسليـــــن
و غرف النوم HDF او سيراميـــك
الجوهره

-------------------------------------------------------------
:: هاى دى لوكــس :: سعر المتر المربع ( 1200ج)

- كهرباء تأسيس كامل بالتشطيب
الفاخر
- سباكه تأسيس كامل بالتشطيب
الفاخر
- كرانيش و قواطع جبس وبيـــــوت 
أناره و فورم
- نجاره أبواب الشقة و الغــــــــــرف 
خشــــــب زان / أرو
+ اكسسوارات فاخرة ( البــــــاب
الرئيسى جاهز مصفح )
-دهانــــات يوتــن ، باكيــــــــــــــــن
- الوميتال / قطاع p.s / الجامبــو
دبل زجاج مانع للصوت
- أطقم حمامات – ايديال استنـدر- 
ديوريفت + كابينة شاور بالحمام 
الرئيسى
- حوض( كاستيلا 2 عين بالرخامـة 
خاص بالمطبخ ) مع تقفيــــــل 
الخشب
- وزرة الشقة بالكامــل خشب 15 
سم اوستر
- أرضيات الرسيبشن رخـــــــــــــام
و غرف النوم HDF او سيراميـــــك
الجوهره أو باركيه خشب زان/ أرو​*


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (12 مارس 2012)

موضوع مفيد فعلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmasry25012012 (13 مارس 2012)

*اْسعار النجاره*

*اْسعار النجاره*


----------



## امراة من الزمان دا (12 أبريل 2012)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## جوده2005 (28 يوليو 2012)

الشكرموصول موضوع رائع ومفيد ....


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (1 أغسطس 2012)

السوريين عندهم الكلام ده. وفي نشره عالميه بنفس الشئ في واحد من الكتب بتصدر كل فتره.ومعاملات التضخم في بعض الدول والظروف الطارئه بتخليها شئ غير منطقي وتتم المعالجه بالنسبه والتناسب . الاهم هو معدل الانتاجيه في اليوم حتي يكون هناك تقير مناسب للمقاول وحقوق للعامل والصنايعي


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mostafa sharf (2 يناير 2013)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع انا كنت مسافر للسعودية منذ 4سنوات والان عدت هذة المشاركات افادتني كثيرا في معرفة بعض الاسعار لبعض البنود شكرررراجزيلا للعضو
العضو-اelmasry 25012012


----------

